# April 2007 Babes -- It's May!



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, everyone!








:Welcome to the Toddler Forum!!







:

Happy Birthday to me!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rebekah.

How is Micah today?

Desmond has been sick the past few days mainly just a fever and clingyness. His fever is down today so we decided not to call the doctor. Nothing much else going on here otherwise. It is really weird moving to the toddler forum.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

:*Happy Birthday Rebekah!!!*







:

I can't believe we're in the toddler section *gulp*
I'm not ready!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hi all! just got back from several days away--tried to catch up a bit but dh is being a jerk...anyway, i'll try and catch up later..

Happy birthday shydaisi!

and CONGRATS MCLISA!!!!!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I wish there was an in between forum....I don't feel like most of these threads apply to us yet.

Micah acts like he is doing better, but he has still thrown up three times in the last 24 hours. We are in day 8.







I did give him some homemade chicken soup given to us by my chiro's wife (a certified nutritionist) and he has, so far, managed to keep that down. The nurse at the moron's office







said that the flu can last 7 to 10 days in babies and toddlers, so HOPEfully this is just a long lasting flu and we are almost in the clear....

I just pray that we are over the hump and through with all of that. I am trying to maintain my morale, because through all of this I have discovered that my dad and brother think that I am literally starving Micah. That I am not feeding him as much as I should (we self-feed) and that I should be literally shoving food down his throat. Oh, and I should be feeding him cookies and cake and ice cream and peach cobbler at every meal. Never mind, I am a small framed person, 5' 3", (fat, but small frame) and Micah's dad was 5' 6" without an ounce of fat on him. Grrrr.....







:

How are you feeling doudat? Any better? Caught any bad guys yet?









Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

i introduced myself a few months back and have been lurking ever since. i must say it's a little intimidating. so much activity here and everyone seems to know each other, but i guess i just gotta jump in (promised myself i would at the beginning of a new month), so here goes...

my name is sam, i'm 36 and i live in southern california
i'm married to rob
our first child (dd tess) was born april 8th (2007 - obviously)

the big news in our house right now is that tess is officially a walker. she's been cruising for months and was doing a few solo steps between me and her papa, but yesterday she was sitting on the floor and just stood up (without grabbing anything to pull herself up on). it was actually quite cute to watch. she was trying to stand up (from sitting on the floor) without using her hands which isn't easy to do (you try it). then she finally realized her hands could help her out. she put them on the floor in front of her, got up on her feet, then stood up straight and started walking.

it's so amazing to me how quickly it happens. yesterday morning she couldn't do it, now today she's walking all over the place. at one point, she just stood up and started walking into her room ("i need a little me time, mom"). so cute!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Happy birthday Rebekah!







:
And another







...please don't second guess yourself! You are not starving Micah. You can't force food down a kids throat yk? I know it's hard not to worry when you have a smaller LO. I even bought rice cereal and a couple jars of baby food when I was feeling like maybe I wasn't pushing solids enough. And he wouldn't have any of it. Some kids are just small and he will eat when he's hungry. Don't worry, you're an awesome mama!!









Hi samstress! Please don't be afraid to post...we are a busy thread, but I for one love to see updates from ALL the April '07 mamas







I just introduced myself in the April '05 thread and I haven't posted much either because they all seem so familiar with each other







but I still lurk







And happy belated birthday to Tess


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Happy birthday Rebekah!







:
And another







...please don't second guess yourself! You are not starving Micah. You can't force food down a kids throat yk? I know it's hard not to worry when you have a smaller LO. I even bought rice cereal and a couple jars of baby food when I was feeling like maybe I wasn't pushing solids enough. And he wouldn't have any of it. Some kids are just small and he will eat when he's hungry. Don't worry, you're an awesome mama!!









Thank you for your support! It really means a lot to me...Sometimes I feel really lost IRL and have to get on here to reorient myself and reaffirm that I AM doing the right thing. I know I am not starving my son!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samstress* 
i introduced myself a few months back and have been lurking ever since. i must say it's a little intimidating. so much activity here and everyone seems to know each other, but i guess i just gotta jump in (promised myself i would at the beginning of a new month), so here goes...

my name is sam, i'm 36 and i live in southern california
i'm married to rob
our first child (dd tess) was born april 8th (2007 - obviously)

the big news in our house right now is that tess is officially a walker. she's been cruising for months and was doing a few solo steps between me and her papa, but yesterday she was sitting on the floor and just stood up (without grabbing anything to pull herself up on). it was actually quite cute to watch. she was trying to stand up (from sitting on the floor) without using her hands which isn't easy to do (you try it). then she finally realized her hands could help her out. she put them on the floor in front of her, got up on her feet, then stood up straight and started walking.

it's so amazing to me how quickly it happens. yesterday morning she couldn't do it, now today she's walking all over the place. at one point, she just stood up and started walking into her room ("i need a little me time, mom"). so cute!

Hi, Sam!







I didn't join these ladies until after Micah was born, and I have to say I was a little intimidated as well. But they (we







) are a really friendly and supportive bunch. We all are from different walks of life and are varied in our parenting choices, but we all love and support each other.









That's awesome that Tess is walking!! Micah was doing the couple of steps to and from people, but has really regressed since he got sick. Anyway, welcome! and can't wait to hear more from you! (Oh, and we














pics if/when you are comfortable with sharing







)


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Yall.

I'm a lurker too, but want to come and play a bit

Tor just had his birthday on Sunday, and Saturday we had a party. So fun! Here he is with his cake:

http://i27.tinypic.com/24y0q3o.jpg
http://i32.tinypic.com/2zolxc6.jpg

He is also teething like mad; in the last week one tooth on the top right popped in, the today the beginning of one on the bottom right came through, and two other spots look very swollen and he is acting very fussy about it. This makes 10 teeth that are through.


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

doudat;11110760
I can't believe we're in the toddler section *gulp*
I'm not ready!![/QUOTE said:


> OMG, me either!!! I can't believe we are in this section already, WOW!!!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Happy birthday shydaisi!

And i don't want to be in the toddler section yet









bed time for kids bbl


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaliShanti* 
Hey Yall.

I'm a lurker too, but want to come and play a bit

Tor just had his birthday on Sunday, and Saturday we had a party. So fun! Here he is with his cake:

http://i27.tinypic.com/24y0q3o.jpg
http://i32.tinypic.com/2zolxc6.jpg

He is also teething like mad; in the last week one tooth on the top right popped in, the today the beginning of one on the bottom right came through, and two other spots look very swollen and he is acting very fussy about it. This makes 10 teeth that are through.

Oh, he is cute!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

doudat-i wanted to mention that finn has also dislocated his elbow a couple of times, and both times it fixed itself-weird eh?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
doudat-i wanted to mention that finn has also dislocated his elbow a couple of times, and both times it fixed itself-weird eh?

Not weird at all, it happened once with Liam where it fixed itself too. I guess Finn just popped the elbow back in its socket by moving it. If there's a next time, I'm gonna try to gently move his arm to see if it goes back in on its own.

And welcome new mamas, stick around!! We're a friendly bunch








KaliShanti: Tor is a cutie!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

:cry I just started this great thread in the life with a babe! :cry








oh well.

Happy Birthday Rebekah!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Desmond has been sick the past few days mainly just a fever and clingyness. His fever is down today so we decided not to call the doctor. Nothing much else going on here otherwise. It is really weird moving to the toddler forum.

Minus the fever, this is Evangeline too. Whiney and cranky and irritable and clingy. I love the mai tai and the wrap right now, she hangs out on my back and sticks spoons down my shirt and I feed her small bits of food- running under the clothesline and ducking under the sheets is hilarous to her when she's on my back.
I was hoping the crankiness was another tooth- but it might be a touch of the flu, as Axel was sick too.

Welcome lurkers and newbies! We're pretty nice, mostly, except the french girls- they get feisty.









Tomorrow I go down to Toronto to get my passpost and Evangeline's- we leave for MIssouri next Friday! I'm getting very excited for my sister's baby!

that's all...


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Who said that one-year-olds are toddlers?!? This year has gone by really fast, but Chloe still seem so little to be in the Toddler forum.

Quote:
Originally Posted by finn'smama View Post
doudat-i wanted to mention that finn has also dislocated his elbow a couple of times, and both times it fixed itself-weird eh?
Not weird at all, it happened once with Liam where it fixed itself too. I guess Finn just popped the elbow back in its socket by moving it. If there's a next time, I'm gonna try to gently move his arm to see if it goes back in on its own.

Poor Zack's arm never fixed itself, unfortunately. I never heard of this happening (but it's great that it does!). Actually, the last time that he popped his arm out, it was really difficult to get back in place and he had to have an x-ray to make sure that it wasn't broken... of course when the tech tried to move his arm for the x-ray, she popped it back in without realizing. The dislocating arm phase was one that I was very happy to move on from. I'm really paranoid about dislocating the girls arms out now... so far it hasn't happened!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi toddler mamas! Mine is toddling, but still my babe. Welcome new and returning mamas - join the fun!

And Happy Birthday yesterday, ShyDaisi! Hope Micah is better today.

Scarlet has now discovered puddles. I've decided it will be hard to keep her clean this summer, but all in good fun. She's starting to say some words and still climbing like crazy.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Has everyone been out enjoying the weather today - it's so quiet now that we have toddler babies...


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

First off hi new people, wave.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Has everyone been out enjoying the weather today - it's so quiet now that we have toddler babies...


DH has been home since Wednesday because he pulled the muscles in his rib cage. So I've been hanging out with him, I love it when he is home. Today we actually went out, we were just going out to buy Desmond new shoes, since he has basically outgrown his pair of stride rite sneakers (after only a month, sigh). We got him new sneakers and sandals hopefully they last 2 months this time (I can dream can't I?). Then we decided to run a few more errands, and hey since we're out let's go stop by Whole Foods and Buy Buy Baby and pick up those things we need. So our quick afternoon trip ended up lasting 6 hours, oops.

We have decided to make Desmond his own big boy room with his own big boy bed, so we went furniture shopping today, didn't see anything we loved at the cheap chain places (of course), saw a few things we could live with, but nothing we loved. We really want bunk beds with a full bed on bottom, but finding something that appeals to me is tough. So we're going out tomorrow to look at the expensive places like Pottery Barn and Great Beginnings and the less expensive place like Ikea. I like him in our bed, but I really won't mind being able to put him down in his bed for at least the first part of the night so we can have a bit of adult time without him. We'll see what we find though, since we're not in a huge hurry either.

Other then that not much happening here other then the hanging out with DH stuff, it is going to be weird when he's back at work on Monday.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

FOR REAL! What happened to the last half of last month! And how can we be in Toddlers now? I deny this.
I hope houses and sickness and bad doctors aren't keeping all of your spirits down... we've got so much to be thankful for!! I've got a good friend in the hospital had such a bad fever for a couple weeks they found out she had HELLP syndrome (or something like that) and her baby had to be taken by c-sec at 24 weeks. She's just over 1 lbs and hanging on really well. The mama is still in a medicine-induced coma, doesn't know she had the baby yet! Crazy eh? I've got an easy life compared to the long road of healing that mama and baby have ahead of them.

Here's a couple of pics:
At birth: http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...Picture059.jpg
At party: http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/DSCN0517.jpg

more pics in photobucket feel free to browse









Also, the short and sweet version of Savannah's birth (cuz I promised last month and I finally did it)
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...8#post11124388

Once again, I'll try not to be such a lurker


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I was wondering where ya'all went?!?!?! (I do not post here much, but I do read) Are we really ready for the toddler forum? I am not.









Sam, I am also in in So CA, in the IE. Where are you?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
I was wondering where ya'all went?!?!?! (I do not post here much, but I do read) Are we really ready for the toddler forum? I am not.









I am so not ready for the toddler forum. Desmond seems to think he is though, sigh where did my little non-walking, non-talking, non-tantruming baby go?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I *really* do not think a 1 yr old is a toddler, but that seemed to be the popular consensus on this board....I wish the boards were separated by age for the first 3 years or so. If you really think about it each year is so unique because they learn and grow so fast!

Well, I think we have FINALLY beat the flu!!







: After 9 long, excrutiating days, we have been vomit free for more than 24 hours! I am really worried about his weight -- you can see all of his ribs, scapulas and spine. However, he did have a fairly good appetite today.







: I did let him have an oatmeal raisin cookie today, which is literally the only sweet thing he has had other than his birthday cake. He absolutely loved it! That's saying something considering he didn't really care all that much for his cake.

He has also regressed a little in his walking. Instigated, he will take about 1 and a half steps before he just lunges the rest of the way. And, he hasn't taken any uninstigated since he got sick.







I have heard the weight comes back quickly after a sickness...here's hoping the strength and muscle tone do too. I am actually really looking forward to him walking...I think it will be so cute to see him walking through the fountains at the park and toddling through the grass and climbing on the playground...









On a positive note, putting him to sleep has become easier through all of this. He has never really been a great sleeper for me...Before if he finished nursing before he was asleep, he would think it was time to get up and play. While he has been sick, he was so sleepy and his tummy so upset that he didn't have much choice, but allow me to rock him without comfort nursing. Tonight he was having a difficult time settling down and once he finished nursing, he just snuggled up to my neck and we rocked until he was asleep.







I am also loving that I don't need to use a pacifier with him anymore. He has never used one during the day, just while sleeping. My mom still has to use one to get him to sleep (I guess it is replacing nursing)...but hopefully that will stop soon too.

We have 6 teeth here. He has had 4 teeth for a while (last of the four broke in Feb!), and the other two broke a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
I was wondering where ya'all went?!?!?! (I do not post here much, but I do read) Are we really ready for the toddler forum? I am not.









Sam, I am also in in So CA, in the IE. Where are you?

also in the IE -- upland to be specific. and yourself?


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Sam, I run the Redlands LLL meeting. Would love to have you join us! I am also going to the IE Organic Co-op tomorrow. LMK if you are interested in either, just PM me.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I *really* do not think a 1 yr old is a toddler, but that seemed to be the popular consensus on this board....I wish the boards were separated by age for the first 3 years or so. If you really think about it each year is so unique because they learn and grow so fast!

Well, I think we have FINALLY beat the flu!!







: After 9 long, excrutiating days, we have been vomit free for more than 24 hours! I am really worried about his weight -- you can see all of his ribs, scapulas and spine. However, he did have a fairly good appetite today.







: I did let him have an oatmeal raisin cookie today, which is literally the only sweet thing he has had other than his birthday cake. He absolutely loved it! That's saying something considering he didn't really care all that much for his cake.

He has also regressed a little in his walking. Instigated, he will take about 1 and a half steps before he just lunges the rest of the way. And, he hasn't taken any uninstigated since he got sick.







I have heard the weight comes back quickly after a sickness...here's hoping the strength and muscle tone do too. I am actually really looking forward to him walking...I think it will be so cute to see him walking through the fountains at the park and toddling through the grass and climbing on the playground...









On a positive note, putting him to sleep has become easier through all of this. He has never really been a great sleeper for me...Before if he finished nursing before he was asleep, he would think it was time to get up and play. While he has been sick, he was so sleepy and his tummy so upset that he didn't have much choice, but allow me to rock him without comfort nursing. Tonight he was having a difficult time settling down and once he finished nursing, he just snuggled up to my neck and we rocked until he was asleep.







I am also loving that I don't need to use a pacifier with him anymore. He has never used one during the day, just while sleeping. My mom still has to use one to get him to sleep (I guess it is replacing nursing)...but hopefully that will stop soon too.

We have 6 teeth here. He has had 4 teeth for a while (last of the four broke in Feb!), and the other two broke a couple of weeks ago.

Yay no more flu! Hopefully Micah put back on his weight fast.

Also yay getting him to go to sleep easier, Desmond will actually put himself down sometimes, if he isn't asleep after nursing, it normally take 20 minutes of him flopping all over the bed, the Mommy and the Daddy though.

We have erm I haven't counted lately but I think 14 teeth here, but the last two may have broken through so it maybe 16, either way Desmond is so much happier with most of his 8 teeth that have been trying to break through for over a month finally broken through. 8 teeth at once is so not fun for anyone.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Just a quick FYI for Queen if you're out there! Hillside tickets go on sale in 3 min. and they'll go quick...I hope you are going!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hi everyone! this has been a slow thread so far! everybody is out enjoying spring, hopefully.









today is green up day in vermont...everyone is supposed to go out and pick up trash (free bags are given out and some towns have events too)... it's raining but we are going out now.

zenon has been walking all the time now...he looks so cute--a little babe walking.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I can't believe I haven't posted in a week! With the forum down last weekend, I just got in the habit of reading (when I can) w/o posting.
News:
1. It was so cool to meet Sarah, Desmond and her husband, and I can't believe I misses Susan and her crew! Desmond is even cuter then he is in his pictures! We had lots of fun at South Mountain Creamery, and I fell in love with their pumpkin ice cream! It made me think again about buying a house in the Frederick area.

2. Our buyer backed out, so our condo is back on the market. Nuts. It sucks having to keep the house in show condition daily.

3. AF has been visiting every 6 weeks, but she came 2 weeks early - surprise! Since I got the IUD, my period have been really heavy, like visiting the bathroom every 2-3 hours in the first 3-4 days, and I have decided that this is not working for me. I looked up the definition of a heavy period, and it is 80 mL for the whole period, and lasting more than 8-10 days. TMI, but I am at 15 mL every ~4-8 hours for the first 2-3 days, so I fit that bill, and it lasted 11 days last month. So now I am searching for another BC method. any thoughts? We REALLY don't have the finances for another baby, so I am looking for something even more reliable for me than NFP, because I get pg really easily. I am also not so keen on condom and pills, and I am trying to stay away form hormones because I am still eeking out milk for Abby and I don't want to take a chance on it drying up.

4. Abby has decided Legos are her new favorite toy, so I spend a lot of time stepping on duplos in between clean-ups.

I think that is it!

Oh, Happy Birthday to the babies I missed, and congrats to mclisa! I read your post on the way to work on my blackberry and I think I looked like a nut as I finally scrolled to the bottom! I think I yelled or whooped or something! What a surprise!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

arismom--that stinks about your condo!! hope it doesn't take too long for ya!

awesome that you got to meet desmond and sarah!


----------



## MaybeGracie (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow, the toddler forum? He's not even walking yet!!

Like a few others, I'll really try not to lurk so much.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So I woke up this morning and noticed a couple of raised bumps on my arms and legs as I watched they started to multiply. It seems I have hives, no clue from what. Last time I had hived I was 15 years old and I had them for 2+ weeks. They finally decided I was allergic to a virus. I felt fine other then the hives though, so we went out to Target and I bought Benadryl. Two Benadryl later the hives stopped forming and after an hour or so they faded a bunch.

We went out and looked for beds/bedroom sets for Desmond. We found one we really like at Great Beginnings, and the price isn't bad around 600 for the bed (it is a bunk bed with a full bed on bottom) and 500 or so for the dresser/chest piece. We also drove out to Pottery Barn Kids and looked there, we found a bed we liked there too, but we did not like the $1800 price tag, so I think we'll likely go with the first one we saw today. After that we planned to head to IKEA, but I decided I'd rather go home, since we can go to IKEA whenever. Once we got home I went upstairs and napped while Dan took care of Desmond and made dinner. We just finished dinner and Dan and Desmond are downstairs while I am back upstairs resting. The hives haven't come back, but I think I'm going to take some Benadryl before bed anyways, even if it does make me tired.

We had a nice day today, even with the hives, I figure if they are still here on Monday I'll call the doctor, otherwise I won't worry about them. Tomorrow my in-laws are coming over which should be fun for Desmond, we still need to decide if we're going to go to the Sheep and Wool Festival or not as well.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So I woke up this morning and noticed a couple of raised bumps on my arms and legs as I watched they started to multiply. It seems I have hives, no clue from what. Last time I had hived I was 15 years old and I had them for 2+ weeks. They finally decided I was allergic to a virus. I felt fine other then the hives though, so we went out to Target and I bought Benadryl. Two Benadryl later the hives stopped forming and after an hour or so they faded a bunch.

We went out and looked for beds/bedroom sets for Desmond. We found one we really like at Great Beginnings, and the price isn't bad around 600 for the bed (it is a bunk bed with a full bed on bottom) and 500 or so for the dresser/chest piece. We also drove out to Pottery Barn Kids and looked there, we found a bed we liked there too, but we did not like the $1800 price tag, so I think we'll likely go with the first one we saw today. After that we planned to head to IKEA, but I decided I'd rather go home, since we can go to IKEA whenever. Once we got home I went upstairs and napped while Dan took care of Desmond and made dinner. We just finished dinner and Dan and Desmond are downstairs while I am back upstairs resting. The hives haven't come back, but I think I'm going to take some Benadryl before bed anyways, even if it does make me tired.

We had a nice day today, even with the hives, I figure if they are still here on Monday I'll call the doctor, otherwise I won't worry about them. Tomorrow my in-laws are coming over which should be fun for Desmond, we still need to decide if we're going to go to the Sheep and Wool Festival or not as well.

oh man! hope your hives go away soon!!

wish we had a room to think about getting a bedroom set for the boys..







we still all sleep in one room! but it's not too far off now that we are buying this place...once it's de-leaded--they'll have a room to share.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

doudat--how are you feeling?? how's work and how is romi doing with daycare?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hope you feel better Tabrizia!!
I was thinking of buying liam this Ikea bed that way he'd have a play area underneath it, I'm just wondering about the whole heights thing... Cause then I'd be able to give romi Liam's old bed (this one in red)
I'm not sure if I'm comfortable with liam being so high up yet...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
doudat--how are you feeling?? how's work and how is romi doing with daycare?

Feeling good. Romi's sick though, but still in good spirit. Although she's gone back to her bad sleeping habits. Daycare is going well, they love her cause she's so laid back. She doesn't give anyone any trouble.
When will you de-lead your house? Is it yours yet? I don't remember if you ended up buying it or not...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

Feeling good. Romi's sick though, but still in good spirit. Although she's gone back to her bad sleeping habits. Daycare is going well, they love her cause she's so laid back. She doesn't give anyone any trouble.
When will you de-lead your house? Is it yours yet? I don't remember if you ended up buying it or not...

i'm glad she does so well there. hope she feels better soon!









we haven't bought it yet...we are trying to decide what bank to go with... we have applied for the lead abatement program in our state (it's so expensive)...when (














we get accepted, we'll be at the mercy of the program--not sure when it will all happen. new news though--we just found out we can buy more land (for different owners) which will double our farm! don't know how we'll pay for it, but we can't pass it up!!

we have a similar bed from IKEA (like romi's) but the ends can fold down so a single mattress fits on it. works well.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey dudes!

Finn'smama- I went to the site and it's down! I do hope to come, so I hope they don't sell out!

Aris'- what a pain that must be keeping the house in perfect condition...that would be so tiring. I wish I had some suggestions for bc for you, but I don't!

doudat- I think liam could totally handle the height. I know Axel could there's a rail, right? has liam ever fallen out of bed? They're so capable, more than we think. great space saver!

tabrizia- hives?!? crazy! hope you're feeling better- that must be weird and random. today I laughed at Evangeline walking around with a playsilk, trying to put in on her head and play peek-a-boo by herself. They really are gorgeous- you did an amazing job dying them.

Shydaisy- so glad Micah is better. Isn't it frusterating to be sick at this time of year, when we think it should be over? That's nice about the sleep/snuggle thing though, when Eva's sick she's sooo snuggly and I actually like it. That really must have been worriesome about being sick for so long though.

I had a CRAZY day! Next friday I am supposed to leave for st. louis to be at my sister's birth. (due between 6-14). I just applied for my passport yesterday. sure enough, she goes in to labour today! big panic, trying to figure out if we could make it (going with my mom and evangeline) and if I could drive to buffalo to fly from the state-side, where I don't need a passport. well, she had the baby at noon- homebirth, in the water, and it was a BOY!!! (she has a 18 mos old girl) He's just WEEE little thing though, 4lbs, 8 oz!! The midwives figure he had IUGR, but he's healthy and had no issues at all and is doing great. They advised her to watch him closely, feed him or hold him all the time, and be aware of warning signs. He is apparently fine though; I heard him cry and it's lusty!
I'm seriously dissapointed I missed the birth, AGAIN. We're very close, and she's been present for both of mine. I've missed both of hers, and I wanted to be there _soo bad!_ I've never witnessed someone else's and this was my only opportunity for awhile- and being my sister, a very special and emotional one. I've been looking forward to it since she got pregnant. I'm sad I missed it.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
2. Our buyer backed out, so our condo is back on the market. Nuts. It sucks having to keep the house in show condition daily.

3. AF has been visiting every 6 weeks, but she came 2 weeks early - surprise! Since I got the IUD, my period have been really heavy, like visiting the bathroom every 2-3 hours in the first 3-4 days, and I have decided that this is not working for me. I looked up the definition of a heavy period, and it is 80 mL for the whole period, and lasting more than 8-10 days.

Oh no!!! Sucks that you have to keep living that way again. I can't imagine having to keep my house pristine all the time, it would stress me to no end! We are a messy bunch









As for AF, are you on copper IUD or Mirena? Cause I read Mirena actually makes your period lighter and is perfectly safe for breastfeeding.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Queen: so sorry you missed the birth, I'd be disappointed too. At least you'll get to hug a newborn soon, lucky you!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
We went out and looked for beds/bedroom sets for Desmond. We found one we really like at Great Beginnings, and the price isn't bad around 600 for the bed (it is a bunk bed with a full bed on bottom) and 500 or so for the dresser/chest piece. We also drove out to Pottery Barn Kids and looked there, we found a bed we liked there too, but we did not like the $1800 price tag, so I think we'll likely go with the first one we saw today. After that we planned to head to IKEA, but I decided I'd rather go home, since we can go to IKEA whenever. Once we got home I went upstairs and napped while Dan took care of Desmond and made dinner. We just finished dinner and Dan and Desmond are downstairs while I am back upstairs resting. The hives haven't come back, but I think I'm going to take some Benadryl before bed anyways, even if it does make me tired.

Have you checked out this place? Here is a quote from a friend in Silver Spring:

Quote:

I have ordered a lot of furniture from Urban Retreat Furniture. It is two moms that have a warehouse in Reston. They order direct from the same manufacturers as Pottery Barn, Crate and Barrel, Restoration Hardware... You have a lot more choices on size, finish, accessories... and at about HALF THE PRICE! They have a website, but I suggest emailing them with something that you like from one of the major catalogs and seeing if they can get it for you. You have to pay a separate company for delivery, but it's still worth it.

Urban Retreat Furniture
http://www.urbanretreatfurniture.com/
Location: 11409 Sunset Hills Road, Warehouse H, Reston VA 20190 | Phone: 703.689.3404
Hours: Wednesday - Friday 10am - 2pm | Saturday 10am - 4pm | Sunday 12pm - 4pm
I haven't used them because Ari's bedroom set was a really nice hand-me-down and we don't have room for one for Abby yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh no!!! Sucks that you have to keep living that way again. I can't imagine having to keep my house pristine all the time, it would stress me to no end! We are a messy bunch









As for AF, are you on copper IUD or Mirena? Cause I read Mirena actually makes your period lighter and is perfectly safe for breastfeeding.

Yeah, and we have yet to have lookers, so it feels like we are staying clean for nothing.

I do have the copper IUD. I was trying to stay away from hormones, but I may not have a choice. I like the IUD except for the heavy periods, and DH says sometimes he can feel the "string" when we dtd and it pokes him







I've done well on bcp but used the depo shot when I was younger and it messed me up hormonally for a bit. I've heard that the mirena has the hormones go directly to your cervix or something so it is not so much in your bloodstream, but I've also heard that you can get cysts, which doesn't sound like fun...

My Dad came over tonight to celebrate his birthday and I cooked! I made pasta milano, similar to Macaroni Grill, and it was a success! Yum! Later, Dad talked about buying land and having the family move onto it (on separate homesites) which he has talked about before. I know it probably won't happen, but it sounds good!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hope you feel better Tabrizia!!
I was thinking of buying liam this Ikea bed that way he'd have a play area underneath it, I'm just wondering about the whole heights thing... Cause then I'd be able to give romi Liam's old bed (this one in red)
I'm not sure if I'm comfortable with liam being so high up yet...


We looked at the bed you want for Liam, online, we need to look at the store too, but we really want a full bed for him. The nice thing about that bed though is you can flip it so if you don't want him high up yet you can put him close to the floor until you do feel comfortable with him up high.

arismomkoofie: No I haven't seen the Urban Retreat place, but it looks interesting, maybe I'll get DH to go down next weekend. We're still in the looking not buying yet stage right now. I did the see kind of bunk bed I wanted on their webpage, so I'll have to check and see.

Queen: I am glad she likes the play silks, Desmond likes to run around with his too.

Oh so we just gave Desmond a bath, because he was playing in the toliet, and we figured if he wants to play in water a bath would be a better choice. He kept climbing out of the tub, so I guess he didn't really want a bath, I have video and pictures to put up of him bathing now (though probably not on youtube since I need to pixelate parts of the video to make them "safe").

The hives are a pain and they are back sort of, I only took 1 benadryl earlier and it didn't work as well as the two did, but I figured it gives me the chance to take another one before bed (okay I am totally going to cheat and take two before bed, but still it will have been 3 and a half hours since the last one so it isn't too bad). They itch which is the most annoying part and I need to remember to drink a lot because they tend to make me dehydrated, ugh.

Desmond is being a grump, I just tried to nurse him down and he nursed then looked at me like I was insane for thinking he might go to sleep, sigh. He is quiet and downstairs right now, so maybe he'll fall asleep there.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Sarah, I take 2 benadryl to sleep every night (weeknights), and at times I have taken 3 because of extreme insomnia or allergies... I hope your hives go away soon. I have had two major hives episodes in my life and don't know why, but my mom is allergic to the cold (seriously) and gets them a lot if she isn't on allergy meds all winter.

Feel better soon!!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

OMG! Our offer was accepted on this house today!! Just conditional on financing...keep your fingers crossed for us everyone!

A


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Oops - I forgotto check here for our thread. I was hanging out in the baby forum wondering where everyone went LOL









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
OMG! Our offer was accepted on this house today!! Just conditional on financing...keep your fingers crossed for us everyone!

A

Yay!!!!







That's awesome! Hope all the financing stuff goes smoothly for you!

Shydaisi - I'm so glad Micah is finally over the flu! When Scout got really sick a while back, she lost a lot of weight and it worried me too. But she gained it back pretty fast. The same thing happened to us with the whole walking thing too - she was just starting to walk before she got so sick and then it seemed that she had forgotten how to after she got better. It didn't take long at all for her to "remember" and soon, she was practically running! I bet Micah will be the same way.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow! May is really quiet for this group compared to other months... I guess I should stop lurking so much and start contributing a bit more to the thread!

How do your little ones sleep throughout the day at this age? On a typical 'good' day, Chloe wakes up around 7am, has a nap at 10:30ish for about 45 minutes and then another nap in the afternoon for about 45 minutes before going to bed around 8 for the night. She does stir to nurse throughout the night, but we co-sleep so it isn't a problem.

On a not so good day (which has been about 6 times over the last week and a half!), she's been going to bed around 9pm, then waking up to PLAY for a good 2 or 3 hours and then going back to sleep for a couple of hours before I have to get up to look after my other two kids. She's also only having one nap a day sometimes, so she'll fall asleep really early and then wake up refreshed for fun in the middle of the night! I'm getting kind of run down... I hope she grows out of this soon!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
OMG! Our offer was accepted on this house today!! Just conditional on financing...keep your fingers crossed for us everyone!

A

congrats!!! that's so exciting!







: it looks really cute inside!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Wow! May is really quiet for this group compared to other months... I guess I should stop lurking so much and start contributing a bit more to the thread!

How do your little ones sleep throughout the day at this age? On a typical 'good' day, Chloe wakes up around 7am, has a nap at 10:30ish for about 45 minutes and then another nap in the afternoon for about 45 minutes before going to bed around 8 for the night. She does stir to nurse throughout the night, but we co-sleep so it isn't a problem.

On a not so good day (which has been about 6 times over the last week and a half!), she's been going to bed around 9pm, then waking up to PLAY for a good 2 or 3 hours and then going back to sleep for a couple of hours before I have to get up to look after my other two kids. She's also only having one nap a day sometimes, so she'll fall asleep really early and then wake up refreshed for fun in the middle of the night! I'm getting kind of run down... I hope she grows out of this soon!


Desmond sleep seems to be all over the place the past two weeks, but he did have cold/fever during that time. Normally we get up around 11am (we're working on pushing it back to 10am, slowly) he then goes down around 3pm for a 2 to 3 hour nap and then he goes to bed sometime between 10:30 and midnight (we're also slowly working on getting this earlier). He is sleeping about 7 hours straight 3 out of 7 nights now, which is nice, the other nights he is up around 2am to nurse still, but since we co-sleep no huge deal here either. We have avoided the up and play around 4am thing fortunately, though we did have two days where he was up by 6am and played for 2 hours or so before going back to sleep.

I'm hoping he'll get back into the grove this week so we can work on the earlier wakeup/bedtime thing.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
OMG! Our offer was accepted on this house today!! Just conditional on financing...keep your fingers crossed for us everyone!

A

Woohoo!!!! It looks ADORABLE!! Hope it goes well for ya!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
How do your little ones sleep throughout the day at this age? On a typical 'good' day, Chloe wakes up around 7am, has a nap at 10:30ish for about 45 minutes and then another nap in the afternoon for about 45 minutes before going to bed around 8 for the night. She does stir to nurse throughout the night, but we co-sleep so it isn't a problem.

Romi doesn't sleep in the morning anymore... Well, she would, but it would be around 11am, and then that would mean she'd nap at around 4pm which doesn't work for us since she'd miss supper. So we try to keep her up until 12h30 and she normally naps for 2-3hrs then goes back to sleep around 7h30pm.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Holy! No one's around!
Well, Evangeline got one tooth- and it turned out she was getting 3 teeth! I didn't notice 2 coming in on the bottom, plus the last middle top. Poor thing. She threw up today, just like the last tooth. Does anyone else's kids get funny poop and throw up (once) when they're teething?? Or is it a strange coincidence?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

hi everyone







i keep losing the thread! its to busy over here!
Caroline is a monster! she is getting into everything! shes driving me crazy! her sleep is weird and i think she is getting 4 more teeth 1st molars!
today she got her first rubber soled shoes, we go out side a lot and robeez just don't protect enough tho she will still wear them a lot to the shoes will be for out side play









today she called me Mammeee lol so cute!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Holy! No one's around!
Well, Evangeline got one tooth- and it turned out she was getting 3 teeth! I didn't notice 2 coming in on the bottom, plus the last middle top. Poor thing. She threw up today, just like the last tooth. Does anyone else's kids get funny poop and throw up (once) when they're teething?? Or is it a strange coincidence?

Romi just got 2 new teeth at once (3 in all now!) and she's been having weird poops for the past few days... And the same thing happened with the first tooth. So I'm thinking it's related.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Sure has been quiet over here...

finn'smama - good luck on the house








arismom - hope something else comes through soon

what else - well, Scarlet has been making this scrunch face that Max always makes and has been putting her hand down the back of her diaper - hanging out with big brother too much?









I have some fun pictures to post and neighbor kids are over, be back later.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

How many teeth does everyone have now (babies,that is







). Scarlet still has 8, but working on four I think.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
How many teeth does everyone have now (babies,that is







). Scarlet still has 8, but working on four I think.

I haven't counted lately but I most of Desmond's have pushed through finally, so I am guess he has about 14 now with 2 still to go, but it could be 12 with 4 more to go. Maybe I'll check next time I nurse.

I still have hives, I haven't gone to the doctor yet, but I think I am going to try to tomorrow or Thursday. Does anyone know if steroids are safe while nursing? Since it seems to be the main cure for hives if they aren't going away, which these aren't, sigh.

I put up a couple of videos of Desmond walking and swinging on my blog, but I still need to put up recent pictures. His newest trick is to climb out of the bathtub which makes bath time so much "fun". I have a video of it too, but it isn't public since I am pretty sure if breaks youtube's rules (the whole naked baby thing), plus I am not sure I want naked baby video available for anyone to find.

We've had a pretty quiet week so far with the hives and such, since I don't want to drive while taking benadryl every 4 hours or so. I really hope these hives go away soon, but it isn't looking hopeful so far.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

what a drag, tabrizia. hope the doc can take care of the hives.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
How many teeth does everyone have now (babies,that is







). Scarlet still has 8, but working on four I think.

Scout has 8, but I think 9 and 10 are starting to poke through the gums as well. She's been super cranky lately....just whining all the time, being clingy, and not sleeping well. She keeps chewing on her index fingers and won't chew on a teether or washcloth.







Poor girl!

Sarah - hope you find a way to clear up the hives!!! I don't know whether or not there are any steroids that are safe for breastfeeding moms...I thought that steroids were a no-no for pregnant and nursing women, but I'm not sure where I got that idea.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Sure has been quiet over here...

finn'smama - good luck on the house








arismom - hope something else comes through soon

what else - well, Scarlet has been making this scrunch face that Max always makes and has been putting her hand down the back of her diaper - hanging out with big brother too much?









I have some fun pictures to post and neighbor kids are over, be back later.









that's funny... zenon mimics kaylo but mostly with his fits.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
How many teeth does everyone have now (babies,that is







). Scarlet still has 8, but working on four I think.

he's had 6 for about 4 months...but i think #7 is just poking through.

btw, maximom...how's dh's quitting smoking going??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I haven't counted lately but I most of Desmond's have pushed through finally, so I am guess he has about 14 now with 2 still to go, but it could be 12 with 4 more to go. Maybe I'll check next time I nurse.

I still have hives, I haven't gone to the doctor yet, but I think I am going to try to tomorrow or Thursday. Does anyone know if steroids are safe while nursing? Since it seems to be the main cure for hives if they aren't going away, which these aren't, sigh.

I put up a couple of videos of Desmond walking and swinging on my blog, but I still need to put up recent pictures. His newest trick is to climb out of the bathtub which makes bath time so much "fun". I have a video of it too, but it isn't public since I am pretty sure if breaks youtube's rules (the whole naked baby thing), plus I am not sure I want naked baby video available for anyone to find.

We've had a pretty quiet week so far with the hives and such, since I don't want to drive while taking benadryl every 4 hours or so. I really hope these hives go away soon, but it isn't looking hopeful so far.

sorry to hear that you still have hives! i don't know about steroids and nursing but i bet someone over in the breastfeeding forum will.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I've said it in my previous post, but Romi has 3 teeth now.

I'm so peeved about the whole BPA in Avent products right now... Health Canada decided BPA's were toxic and shouldn't be used in baby product. Avent's whole friggin' line of stuff (including my breastpump) has BPA. So now I have maybe 1 month of pumping left and I have to buy a new pump. Some stores were taking back the pumps without receipt but I called and they all told me no.
DO NOT BUY AVENT PRODUCTS!!! Even if BPA is toxic, that company will still be making BPA products for babies. Gross, huh?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I've said it in my previous post, but Romi has 3 teeth now.

I'm so peeved about the whole BPA in Avent products right now... Health Canada decided BPA's were toxic and shouldn't be used in baby product. Avent's whole friggin' line of stuff (including my breastpump) has BPA. So now I have maybe 1 month of pumping left and I have to buy a new pump. Some stores were taking back the pumps without receipt but I called and they all told me no.
DO NOT BUY AVENT PRODUCTS!!! Even if BPA is toxic, that company will still be making BPA products for babies. Gross, huh?

that sucks! can't you just use it one more month??







:

i love my pump (avent isis)... what is comparable and not scary???


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
:

btw, maximom...how's dh's quitting smoking going??


Pretty well, he's not huffing down two packs a day any more, but I think he still has the occasional one. It's better though. He's a person that really enjoys tobacco, so I know it's difficult. Thanks for asking! We have yet to test out his stamina.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I've said it in my previous post, but Romi has 3 teeth now.

I'm so peeved about the whole BPA in Avent products right now... Health Canada decided BPA's were toxic and shouldn't be used in baby product. Avent's whole friggin' line of stuff (including my breastpump) has BPA. So now I have maybe 1 month of pumping left and I have to buy a new pump. Some stores were taking back the pumps without receipt but I called and they all told me no.
DO NOT BUY AVENT PRODUCTS!!! Even if BPA is toxic, that company will still be making BPA products for babies. Gross, huh?


I think that avent has an adapter so that you can pump into regular bottles? maybe you can find one and keep using your pump just different bottles or pump into one bottle that fits and poor it into a safe bottle? just some thoughts


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi DDC,
Sorry I haven't been participating. My life has been weird lately. Or maybe it's just me who's been weird. I've been all over the place emotionally. Happy and social one minute, sad and shy the next. Ion's been the same as me and I don't know who's giving it to who. Kam and I have been married 5 years now! I feel pretty good about that, although I still don't feel very 'connected' to him.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 








Hi DDC,
Sorry I haven't been participating. My life has been weird lately. Or maybe it's just me who's been weird. I've been all over the place emotionally. Happy and social one minute, sad and shy the next. Ion's been the same as me and I don't know who's giving it to who. Kam and I have been married 5 years now! I feel pretty good about that, although I still don't feel very 'connected' to him.

hey hanno! my friend jen's babe piper loves your bm!







thanks again!
sorry to hear that you have been all over the place emotionally.







are you cycling yet? maybe you are going to start, if you haven't yet. i was pretty hormonal for weeks b/f my first af. i think queen was too-right??

congrats on 5 years! adam and i will celebrate 5 years this year, also!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hey hanno! my friend jen's babe piper loves your bm!







thanks again!
sorry to hear that you have been all over the place emotionally.







are you cycling yet? maybe you are going to start, if you haven't yet. i was pretty hormonal for weeks b/f my first af. i think queen was too-right??

congrats on 5 years! adam and i will celebrate 5 years this year, also!









Oh that's wonderful! I do worry about other babies having my milk because I eat a TON of wheat and gluten. And garlic. All the garlic you sent was gone in 3 days.

I just started AF today. My cycles have been 36 days! What is that about? I start feeling full and about to erupt on day 27. It probably explains the way I'm feeling but 2 weeks of hormonal crazies is just too much. I wonder if I should take vitex or maca or something?

Marriage sure is something else, isn't it?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 








Hi DDC,
Sorry I haven't been participating. My life has been weird lately. Or maybe it's just me who's been weird. I've been all over the place emotionally. Happy and social one minute, sad and shy the next. Ion's been the same as me and I don't know who's giving it to who. Kam and I have been married 5 years now! I feel pretty good about that, although I still don't feel very 'connected' to him.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hey hanno! my friend jen's babe piper loves your bm!







thanks again!
sorry to hear that you have been all over the place emotionally.







are you cycling yet? maybe you are going to start, if you haven't yet. i was pretty hormonal for weeks b/f my first af. i think queen was too-right??

congrats on 5 years! adam and i will celebrate 5 years this year, also!









We'll celebrate five years, too, this year! I'm actually thinking of having a party this year since our anniversary is on Halloween. I don't think I'll go as a pregnant bride this year though!







Marriage is something else. Last night, amid the chaos, Ed said, "I wish it was just us". We miss each other.









Hope you're feeling better, hanno. Funny, I kept feeling my last cycle, but it didn't come, didn't come. Then I got together with one of my girlfriends and that day it came. Can't help but see a connection to female hormones - guess I need to get out more.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
I think that avent has an adapter so that you can pump into regular bottles? maybe you can find one and keep using your pump just different bottles or pump into one bottle that fits and poor it into a safe bottle? just some thoughts

Well, the pump has BPA as well. I've put a milk storage on the pump and used that today, but the bag was torn so this will be a short-lived alternative. The Medela is BPA free and only 30$ in the US (65$ here in Canada) so I think I'll just spend the 30$ to be sure that my milk won't be contaminated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 








Hi DDC,
Sorry I haven't been participating. My life has been weird lately. Or maybe it's just me who's been weird. I've been all over the place emotionally. Happy and social one minute, sad and shy the next. Ion's been the same as me and I don't know who's giving it to who. Kam and I have been married 5 years now! I feel pretty good about that, although I still don't feel very 'connected' to him.

Hi Hanno!!! I missed you







:
Happy 5 years!! I'm not really married (hehe), so none of that here. I haven't been feeling very connected either (we've been together 8yrs) but I think it'll come back eventually.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hey hanno! my friend jen's babe piper loves your bm!







thanks again!

How sweet is that!!! Wow, knowing the recipient of Hanno's BM!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Oh that's wonderful! I do worry about other babies having my milk because I eat a TON of wheat and gluten. And garlic. All the garlic you sent was gone in 3 days.

I just started AF today. My cycles have been 36 days! What is that about? I start feeling full and about to erupt on day 27. It probably explains the way I'm feeling but 2 weeks of hormonal crazies is just too much. I wonder if I should take vitex or maca or something?

Marriage sure is something else, isn't it?

yes, it is.







: that's how i feel most of the time. very rarely







... but the kids make me feel









my cycles are like that too and very heavy! i miss my old cycles. yea, those herbs may help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
We'll celebrate five years, too, this year! I'm actually thinking of having a party this year since our anniversary is on Halloween. I don't think I'll go as a pregnant bride this year though!







Marriage is something else. Last night, amid the chaos, Ed said, "I wish it was just us". We miss each other.









Hope you're feeling better, hanno. Funny, I kept feeling my last cycle, but it didn't come, didn't come. Then I got together with one of my girlfriends and that day it came. Can't help but see a connection to female hormones - guess I need to get out more.









halloween anniversary--i love it! i think i remember asking you to see photos of your wedding.







ours is sept 13 (my nana's bday...she turned 70 on our wedding day) so funny---our kids have almost the same bdays and our anniversaries are a month apart.
i really crave females but i think it's b/c my marriage is lacking a lot.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Well, the pump has BPA as well. I've put a milk storage on the pump and used that today, but the bag was torn so this will be a short-lived alternative. The Medela is BPA free and only 30$ in the US (65$ here in Canada) so I think I'll just spend the 30$ to be sure that my milk won't be contaminated.


so the medela is ok?? and it is similar to the isis??


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

doudat- I'd be totally willing to do a little shipping arrangement for you.

and if anyone wants my medela swing (single electric), let me know. I've been using the manual a lot because it's easier to use while following Ion around the house and I have the PISA and it's not like I have 4 boobs to pump.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
yes, it is.







: that's how i feel most of the time. very rarely







... but the kids make me feel









my cycles are like that too and very heavy! i miss my old cycles. yea, those herbs may help.

halloween anniversary--i love it! i think i remember asking you to see photos of your wedding.







ours is sept 13 (my nana's bday...she turned 70 on our wedding day) so funny---our kids have almost the same bdays and our anniversaries are a month apart.
i really crave females but i think it's b/c my marriage is lacking a lot.

Two peas in a pod, krismarie!







You'll have to come visit to see the photos, I don't have any digital. It was pretty fun. Although since I put the whole thing together, I mostly remember all the little details I missed. That's what being in the catering biz will do.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Two peas in a pod, krismarie!







You'll have to come visit to see the photos, I don't have any digital. It was pretty fun. Although since I put the whole thing together, I mostly remember all the little details I missed. That's what being in the catering biz will do.









oh yes...pre-digital days. we just got a digital about a year and a half ago...i forget that there are so many pictures that are hard to share.









speaking of photos--it will be easiest for me to mail pictures of our visit...pm me your address.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh yes...pre-digital days. we just got a digital about a year and a half ago...i forget that there are so many pictures that are hard to share.









speaking of photos--it will be easiest for me to mail pictures of our visit...pm me your address.









ok, thanks.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so the medela is ok?? and it is similar to the isis??

I have no idea if it's similar to the Isis, but it is BPA free (hurray for Medela!!)
I'll let you know how similar it is to the Isis once I receive it.



hanno said:


> doudat- I'd be totally willing to do a little shipping arrangement for you. /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
y
i really crave females but i think it's b/c my marriage is lacking a lot.

I don't have AF yet, but I hear you on craving females... Which is the only reason I'm happy to be back at work, lots of women there. Which is nice, cause they _understand_, IYKWIM.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

hey everyone...
I'm so tired and stressed out, this buying a house sucks! I don't think we're going to get the financing







only because I just came off mat leave. Oh well, it's not far off in our future anyway.

teeth-Arlo has 6, 3 on top and 3 on the bottom. He still isn't walking, but is climbing on everything and is really starting to talk and communicate. It's really cute.
I am in the process of nightweaning (shhhh, don't tell the rest of the commune!







) I can't take being up every 2 hours anymore. Now he's going 3-4 hours, which is much better.

Trent and I also celebrated 5 years this year! Although we aren't officially married









hanno, I hope your feeling better. I've been feeling a bit weird too, but I was weaning of my meds, and now I've decided maybe that was a bad idea. And I do feel like af is just around the corner, but still hasn't made an appearance. I got my period six months pp after Finn, so I don't know what's going on here!

And kris, maybe you and your dh need a date? I know T and I do. It's so hard to connect when the kids take everything out of you, yk? Some days I think we barely even notice each other. Plus, we hardly have any sex, so that connection is also missing. But I just can't make myself do it, yk?

doudat, are you guys campers??







:

A


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Tor started walking this week!! A week after his 1st birthday! I'm so proud.

He also has gotten one of his pre-molars in and is working on the other one. This makes 10 teeth-wow!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 

And kris, maybe you and your dh need a date? I know T and I do. It's so hard to connect when the kids take everything out of you, yk? Some days I think we barely even notice each other. Plus, we hardly have any sex, so that connection is also missing. But I just can't make myself do it, yk?

A

This is us, too. Although here I am, on the computer and eating cupcakes, wishing he wasn't snoring already.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaliShanti* 
Hi ladies!

Tor started walking this week!! A week after his 1st birthday! I'm so proud.

He also has gotten one of his pre-molars in and is working on the other one. This makes 10 teeth-wow!

Hooray for Tor!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
hey everyone...
I'm so tired and stressed out, this buying a house sucks! I don't think we're going to get the financing







only because I just came off mat leave. Oh well, it's not far off in our future anyway.

teeth-Arlo has 6, 3 on top and 3 on the bottom. He still isn't walking, but is climbing on everything and is really starting to talk and communicate. It's really cute.
I am in the process of nightweaning (shhhh, don't tell the rest of the commune!







) I can't take being up every 2 hours anymore. Now he's going 3-4 hours, which is much better.

Trent and I also celebrated 5 years this year! Although we aren't officially married









hanno, I hope your feeling better. I've been feeling a bit weird too, but I was weaning of my meds, and now I've decided maybe that was a bad idea. And I do feel like af is just around the corner, but still hasn't made an appearance. I got my period six months pp after Finn, so I don't know what's going on here!

And kris, maybe you and your dh need a date? I know T and I do. It's so hard to connect when the kids take everything out of you, yk? Some days I think we barely even notice each other. Plus, we hardly have any sex, so that connection is also missing. But I just can't make myself do it, yk?

doudat, are you guys campers??







:

A

you're right...we don't ever get a chance to connect. i've had "find a babysitter" on my to-do list since kaylo was born.









good luck with night-weaning. you'll feel so much better with a good night of sleep every night!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
This is us, too. Although here I am, on the computer and eating cupcakes, wishing he wasn't snoring already.




















oh and good for your dh about quitting. i miss cigarettes and really enjoyed them... but that's great he's cut back so much.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaliShanti* 
Hi ladies!

Tor started walking this week!! A week after his 1st birthday! I'm so proud.

He also has gotten one of his pre-molars in and is working on the other one. This makes 10 teeth-wow!

congrats tor!

and hanno--i just remembered last night that i knew you started af... free bleeding all over prefolds.







(the things you think of when you're up nursing in the middle of the night)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
hey everyone...
I'm so tired and stressed out, this buying a house sucks! I don't think we're going to get the financing







only because I just came off mat leave. Oh well, it's not far off in our future anyway.

teeth-Arlo has 6, 3 on top and 3 on the bottom. He still isn't walking, but is climbing on everything and is really starting to talk and communicate. It's really cute.
I am in the process of nightweaning (shhhh, don't tell the rest of the commune!







) I can't take being up every 2 hours anymore. Now he's going 3-4 hours, which is much better.

hanno, I hope your feeling better. I've been feeling a bit weird too, but I was weaning of my meds, and now I've decided maybe that was a bad idea. And I do feel like af is just around the corner, but still hasn't made an appearance. I got my period six months pp after Finn, so I don't know what's going on here!


Oh no!!! Sucks for the house, but like you said, you'll get one eventually








I just love that icon and use it whenever I can!!!

Nightweaning: how does that work?? I'm, hum, curious









I read somewhere that you needed to stay on meds for ppd a year after the symptoms disappeared... So for me, I'm thinking I'll stay on them for another year, just in case.

Camping: used to be, before kids







:
I just love that smilie and use it whenever I can!!







:







:







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

MaxiMom said:


> This is us, too. Although here I am, on the computer and eating cupcakes, wishing he wasn't snoring already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh no!!! Sucks for the house, but like you said, you'll get one eventually








I just love that icon and use it whenever I can!!!

Nightweaning: how does that work?? I'm, hum, curious









I read somewhere that you needed to stay on meds for ppd a year after the symptoms disappeared... So for me, I'm thinking I'll stay on them for another year, just in case.

Camping: used to be, before kids







:
I just love that smilie and use it whenever I can!!







:







:







:









I asked about the camping because we just bought a cheap trailer and I want to go camp in Queen's neck of the woods...and you guys could meet us there!







And anyone else of course! But you don't have to cross any international borders. MaybeGracie, you're in Ottawa right?

And I just recently read that about ppd meds as well, so I think I will just continue until the fall regardless of how I'm feeling. I don't want to risk a relapse. I guess I should really talk to my doctor







:

A

Oh and way to go Tor!! Is Arlo the last one left not walking??


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning all. You were all chatty yesterday. DH and I have been together for 12 years in October (wow that seems like a long time) and married 7 years in August.

I still have hives and I still haven't seen the doctor about them, they do seem to be getting a bit better though, I'll wait till Monday I think and then decide if I should see the doctor or not (I hate visiting the doctor).

Desmond woke up really early today at 9:30, which was odd, since he didn't go to bed that early last night. He is sitting on my lap watching starfall letters right now, which works for both of us.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

song of the week


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 

and hanno--i just remembered last night that i knew you started af... free bleeding all over prefolds.







(the things you think of when you're up nursing in the middle of the night)

















I tried using my cup last cycle but it doesn't fit anymore


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to walking, Tor !!!

Ion's little legs are getting closer together when he walks making him look taller and even more like a two foot adult.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey you dudes!
I'm getting ready to leave tomorrow for Missouri- to meet my 4lb 8 oz nepehw! I'm excited, and a little apprehensive about flying with Eva alone. Should be fine, but all kinds of fun happens in airports.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Scout has 8, but I think 9 and 10 are starting to poke through the gums as well. She's been super cranky lately....just whining all the time, being clingy, and not sleeping well. She keeps chewing on her index fingers and won't chew on a teether or washcloth.







Poor girl!

Sounds like Evangeline! She only had 4, (two bottom middle, and two top eye teeth- she looked like a vampire) then she got one of her top middle, and recently she got the other top middle, and 2 more on the bottom! Three at once, ooor girl- no wonder she was miserable. So that makes 8 total.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hey hanno! my friend jen's babe piper loves your bm!







thanks again!
sorry to hear that you have been all over the place emotionally.








are you cycling yet? maybe you are going to start, if you haven't yet. i was pretty hormonal for weeks b/f my first af. i think queen was too-right??

congrats on 5 years! adam and i will celebrate 5 years this year, also!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I just started AF today. My cycles have been 36 days! What is that about? I start feeling full and about to erupt on day 27. It probably explains the way I'm feeling but 2 weeks of hormonal crazies is just too much. I wonder if I should take vitex or maca or something?

Marriage sure is something else, isn't it?

Yes, I have a crazy emotional cycle- AND on ovulation day I have no milk! Seriously, eva nurses but doesn't swallow, I don't get a let down at all. My cycle goes from 36 days to 45 days---more often over 40 days long. It's like, a whole fun-park of crazy!

Dh and I have been MARRIED for 7 years this summer, and together for an extra 3. Holy cow! Those of you who are less than thrilled- sometimes it's the place in time you're at too- I seem to remember a few years ago having more trouble. Tabrizia- you guys have been together a while too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
We'll celebrate five years, too, this year! I'm actually thinking of having a party this year since our anniversary is on Halloween. I don't think I'll go as a pregnant bride this year though!







Marriage is something else. Last night, amid the chaos, Ed said, "I wish it was just us". We miss each other.









Hope you're feeling better, hanno. Funny, I kept feeling my last cycle, but it didn't come, didn't come. Then I got together with one of my girlfriends and that day it came. Can't help but see a connection to female hormones - guess I need to get out more.









awww...that's sad!







but on the upside- yes, girlfriends are good.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
hey everyone...
I'm so tired and stressed out, this buying a house sucks! I don't think we're going to get the financing







only because I just came off mat leave. Oh well, it's not far off in our future anyway.

teeth-Arlo has 6, 3 on top and 3 on the bottom. He still isn't walking, but is climbing on everything and is really starting to talk and communicate. It's really cute.
I am in the process of nightweaning (shhhh, don't tell the rest of the commune!







) I can't take being up every 2 hours anymore. Now he's going 3-4 hours, which is much better.

Trent and I also celebrated 5 years this year! Although we aren't officially married









hanno, I hope your feeling better. I've been feeling a bit weird too, but I was weaning of my meds, and now I've decided maybe that was a bad idea. And I do feel like af is just around the corner, but still hasn't made an appearance. I got my period six months pp after Finn, so I don't know what's going on here!

And kris, maybe you and your dh need a date? I know T and I do. It's so hard to connect when the kids take everything out of you, yk? Some days I think we barely even notice each other. Plus, we hardly have any sex, so that connection is also missing. But I just can't make myself do it, yk?

doudat, are you guys campers??







:

A

awww, sorry your house isn't working out.








well, honestly, I don't blame anyone for not getting down and dirty, because likely I wouldn't be doin' it either if I had a less lusty husband, but I do believe it has maintained a connection between us during this crazy time. I think it definately helps our relationship, and I think we'd be mostly passing flat-mates without it.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Morning all. You were all chatty yesterday. DH and I have been together for 12 years in October (wow that seems like a long time) and married 7 years in August.

I still have hives and I still haven't seen the doctor about them, they do seem to be getting a bit better though, I'll wait till Monday I think and then decide if I should see the doctor or not (I hate visiting the doctor).

Desmond woke up really early today at 9:30, which was odd, since he didn't go to bed that early last night. He is sitting on my lap watching starfall letters right now, which works for both of us.

do you know what the hives are from?? i hope they go away!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
song of the week











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey you dudes!
I'm getting ready to leave tomorrow for Missouri- to meet my 4lb 8 oz nepehw! I'm excited, and a little apprehensive about flying with Eva alone. Should be fine, but all kinds of fun happens in airports.









Sounds like Evangeline! She only had 4, (two bottom middle, and two top eye teeth- she looked like a vampire) then she got one of her top middle, and recently she got the other top middle, and 2 more on the bottom! Three at once, ooor girl- no wonder she was miserable. So that makes 8 total.

Yes, I have a crazy emotional cycle- AND on ovulation day I have no milk! Seriously, eva nurses but doesn't swallow, I don't get a let down at all. My cycle goes from 36 days to 45 days---more often over 40 days long. It's like, a whole fun-park of crazy!

Dh and I have been MARRIED for 7 years this summer, and together for an extra 3. Holy cow! Those of you who are less than thrilled- sometimes it's the place in time you're at too- I seem to remember a few years ago having more trouble. Tabrizia- you guys have been together a while too!

awww...that's sad!







but on the upside- yes, girlfriends are good.









awww, sorry your house isn't working out.








well, honestly, I don't blame anyone for not getting down and dirty, because likely I wouldn't be doin' it either if I had a less lusty husband, but I do believe it has maintained a connection between us during this crazy time. I think it definately helps our relationship, and I think we'd be mostly passing flat-mates without it.

have a great trip!!! how fun! i love little adventures with the kids, especially if it's only with one at a time! have fun seeing the little guy! did he hit 5 lbs?
i'm definately not like you--i'm sure dh would think sex would make us connected, but not me. i think i need to be connected to want it. but i'm glad it works for you.









finn'smama--sorry about the house!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
song of the week

that was killer. made me chuckle after a stressful evening.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
have a great trip!!! how fun! i love little adventures with the kids, especially if it's only with one at a time! have fun seeing the little guy! did he hit 5 lbs?
i'm definately not like you--i'm sure dh would think sex would make us connected, but not me. i think i need to be connected to want it. but i'm glad it works for you.









Oh, I definately agree- I would much rather have the connected feeling, and would be much more in the mood if I felt that way- but I think as an aftereffect I _do_ feel more connected...it does take me some effort to remotely feel like it...I think the worst part is it takes _energy!_ you know, if sex was as easy as it seems to be for guys, I'd be all over it.








funny, talking about this on an eve when I won't be getting any for 10 days!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
do you know what the hives are from?? i hope they go away!!


Unfortunately I don't know what they are from, I am pretty sure they are not from anything I've eaten though. I am just hoping they go away soon, since I really don't want to see the doctor about them.

AF started today, which was a bit surprising actually since I wasn't expecting it till Sunday or Monday. I need to find somewhere to buy about 2 more extra large mama pads for night time, I like my Home Made Mama ones I got from a co-op, but I bought a couple too few, thinking I won't need that many. Oh well, to late to worry about it this month now.

This weekend should be nice DH is going to take Desmond out for a couple of hours so I can have some alone time for Mother's Day, it will be nice. He is really good about giving me alone time when I need it actually, which I really do appreciate.

Desmond has been really clingy still, I am hoping once all his teeth come in he will be a bit less of a grump. We tried putting him down to bed at 9:30 today since that is when he got up, but he was having none of it. We will probably try to put him down again in a few minutes. While I would love to make his bedtime earlier, having to be in bed with him when he goes to bed makes me less open to making his bedtime too early yet. Hopefully he'll be willing to sleep alone when we get him his own full sized bed. At least for the first 3 hours or so of the night.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh, I definately agree- I would much rather have the connected feeling, and would be much more in the mood if I felt that way- but I think as an aftereffect I _do_ feel more connected...it does take me some effort to remotely feel like it...I think the worst part is it takes _energy!_ you know, if sex was as easy as it seems to be for guys, I'd be all over it.








funny, talking about this on an eve when I won't be getting any for 10 days!


You know the energy it takes to feel like having sex is the thing that stops DH and I from having a lot more then we do. Some nights even when I am semi in the mood, it just feels like so much of an effort to move the baby, kick the dog out of the bedroom, do the deed before the dog barks and wakes up the baby, or the baby wakes up just because he feels like it. Last time we had sex it took me 3 days to get up the energy to deal with effort. Which is really too bad because my sex drive is actually back at this point in time, but the effort that has to be put in to do anything kills my mood 90% of the time.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Unfortunately I don't know what they are from, I am pretty sure they are not from anything I've eaten though. I am just hoping they go away soon, since I really don't want to see the doctor about them.

AF started today, which was a bit surprising actually since I wasn't expecting it till Sunday or Monday. I need to find somewhere to buy about 2 more extra large mama pads for night time, I like my Home Made Mama ones I got from a co-op, but I bought a couple too few, thinking I won't need that many. Oh well, to late to worry about it this month now.

This weekend should be nice DH is going to take Desmond out for a couple of hours so I can have some alone time for Mother's Day, it will be nice. He is really good about giving me alone time when I need it actually, which I really do appreciate.

Desmond has been really clingy still, I am hoping once all his teeth come in he will be a bit less of a grump. We tried putting him down to bed at 9:30 today since that is when he got up, but he was having none of it. We will probably try to put him down again in a few minutes. While I would love to make his bedtime earlier, having to be in bed with him when he goes to bed makes me less open to making his bedtime too early yet. Hopefully he'll be willing to sleep alone when we get him his own full sized bed. At least for the first 3 hours or so of the night.

I was just wondering how your hives were.







poor mama. that must be pretty miserable.

You just made me remember I have to sign my mil's mother's day card!

Funny, Evangeline sure has been clingy and whiney too. She was nursing _very_ frequently today- and still is being very picky when eating table foods. I wonder what's up. She has a diaper rash, and runny poop...sorry! So you think it's more teeth too? I wonder if I should have a feel.

I'm pissed off at my dh tonight- he's so unhelpful and not sympathetic- I was packing my carry-on bag which was too small and he's all 'you had all day' and jerky.







Sometimes I want to slug him. Do I help him when he's in a fuzzle? You bet! At least a 'is there anything I can do?' would be nice.







: I did drive all the way to Toronto (2 hrs) today and back with the kids to pick up my passport by myself...and then packing and cleaning the house...
Anyway...I should go upstairs. Our batteries are low b/c our battery charger is broken...so I should save the power.

Well I think I've met my posting quota tonight! I'll try to check in from the big u.s. of a, but I might be busy!







goodnight everyone!

eta- also, I just wanted to share with some sympathetic ears, I can't stop thinking about how much I'm going to miss Axel- I feel like I'm going to be gone forever- and he'll be different, or ruined from his mean grandma (she's not that bad, she just says things I would never say). Oh! dear! my poor boy, without his mommy...I know, he'll be fine, and so will I, but I just feel really emotional about it, and really don't want to leave him...I'm going to miss being with his cute little voice, and his sweet curls, and his crazy antics.... sob!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

have a terrific trip, Queen!!! smooch that tiny one for me


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Is Arlo the last one left not walking??

Nope...Micah's not walking either. Before he got sick he was taking steps (5-6 instigated and 1-2 uninstigated), but ever since he got the pukies, he has really regressed. He has not taken any uninstigated steps, and if we really prompt him, he will only take one, *maybe* two. I have decided to stop egging him on. He will walk when he is ready. I just worry about him gaining back the muscle tone he lost while he was so sick. He has gained back over half of the weight he lost. He was 18.5 before he got sick, got down to at least 16.13 (that was 2 days before he stoped throwing up), and is currently 17.13. So, a lb. so far and another half to go.

I am really sad that our ddc seems to be dwindling.







I know that I don't always post a lot, but I always enjoyed coming home from work and checking in to see how everyone is doing. Do we need to move back to Life with a Babe? I just started the post here because I thought we were supposed to move. I know there is a thread that is/was floundering over there too. I miss everyone!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm still here! Just stressed because of the stupid condo-selling situation and everything seems so up-in-the-air.

Abba takes about 5-6 steps right now.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Have a great trip Queen!!

We went to the pediatrician this week and Romi weighs 23lbs. She really isn't as chubby as she once was. She's growing and not gaining so much. She doesn't eat as much either, she's grown picky. And she nurses badly too. And she still sleeps horribly







But she's getting cuter and cuter, I can't stop saying it









mmm, apart from that, not much new on my end.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Pictures?

eating a pear, yum!
lounging
with dad


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Well, Troy had tubes put in today. Poor baby! I didn't realize how little he was hearing until I see how much he's responding to today! Now Im kicking myself for not just doing in two months ago when my doc first wanted to! I was trying to avoid it if we could.

The nothing to eat or drink after midnight was torture, he still nurses a lot so from one thirty until four thirty he cried and I walked and rocked and cried, he didn't understand why he coudlnt nurse. I never want to go through that again. We each got two hours sleep last night. After the surger, he drained both breasts then we went to waffle house and he ate eggs, grits, toast, bacon, waffles and hashbrowns! Then he crashed on the way home!

He isn't walking yet either, but he has some increased tone in his lower body that isn't helping matters. Plus the fluid on the ears probally didn't help either. Poor little guy.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I'm still here! Just stressed because of the stupid condo-selling situation and everything seems so up-in-the-air.

Abba takes about 5-6 steps right now.

I do not envy you being in the process of selling. I have thought about selling my condo (vascilating between moving closer to work so Micah and I don't have to sleep at my parents 5 days a week and moving to another town), but just the thought of putting it up for sale is daunting.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Pictures?

eating a pear, yum!
lounging
with dad

She is such a doll! And, looking so grown up!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
Well, Troy had tubes put in today. Poor baby! I didn't realize how little he was hearing until I see how much he's responding to today! Now Im kicking myself for not just doing in two months ago when my doc first wanted to! I was trying to avoid it if we could.

The nothing to eat or drink after midnight was torture, he still nurses a lot so from one thirty until four thirty he cried and I walked and rocked and cried, he didn't understand why he coudlnt nurse. I never want to go through that again. We each got two hours sleep last night. After the surger, he drained both breasts then we went to waffle house and he ate eggs, grits, toast, bacon, waffles and hashbrowns! Then he crashed on the way home!

He isn't walking yet either, but he has some increased tone in his lower body that isn't helping matters. Plus the fluid on the ears probally didn't help either. Poor little guy.

Oh, wow! Poor Troy! Don't kick yourself too hard. You just wanted to make sure you were doing what was right for him! You wouldn't have wanted to put him through the whole process if he didn't really need it. It sounds like he did well though! That is a big appetite!









ETA: And, I would have done the same


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Pictures?

eating a pear, yum!
lounging
with dad

You have such a fun family! and a beautiful Romi


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Pictures:

Before...
During...
After...
And all better now...


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow Anglyn, that's quite the ordeal!!! I can just imagine how horrible it must've been, not being able to nurse! I think I would've cracked... Poor little thing. At least he's doing well now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Pictures:

Before...
During...
After...
And all better now...










I love Micah's facial expressions!! He reminds me so much of Liam when he was a baby, he's just so cute!! And he has a little mullet action going on


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
You know the energy it takes to feel like having sex is the thing that stops DH and I from having a lot more then we do. Some nights even when I am semi in the mood, it just feels like so much of an effort to move the baby, kick the dog out of the bedroom, do the deed before the dog barks and wakes up the baby, or the baby wakes up just because he feels like it. Last time we had sex it took me 3 days to get up the energy to deal with effort. Which is really too bad because my sex drive is actually back at this point in time, but the effort that has to be put in to do anything kills my mood 90% of the time.









i feel that (but dh definitely doesn't)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I was just wondering how your hives were.







poor mama. that must be pretty miserable.

You just made me remember I have to sign my mil's mother's day card!

Funny, Evangeline sure has been clingy and whiney too. She was nursing _very_ frequently today- and still is being very picky when eating table foods. I wonder what's up. She has a diaper rash, and runny poop...sorry! So you think it's more teeth too? I wonder if I should have a feel.

I'm pissed off at my dh tonight- he's so unhelpful and not sympathetic- I was packing my carry-on bag which was too small and he's all 'you had all day' and jerky.







Sometimes I want to slug him. Do I help him when he's in a fuzzle? You bet! At least a 'is there anything I can do?' would be nice.







: I did drive all the way to Toronto (2 hrs) today and back with the kids to pick up my passport by myself...and then packing and cleaning the house...
Anyway...I should go upstairs. Our batteries are low b/c our battery charger is broken...so I should save the power.

Well I think I've met my posting quota tonight! I'll try to check in from the big u.s. of a, but I might be busy!







goodnight everyone!

eta- also, I just wanted to share with some sympathetic ears, I can't stop thinking about how much I'm going to miss Axel- I feel like I'm going to be gone forever- and he'll be different, or ruined from his mean grandma (she's not that bad, she just says things I would never say). Oh! dear! my poor boy, without his mommy...I know, he'll be fine, and so will I, but I just feel really emotional about it, and really don't want to leave him...I'm going to miss being with his cute little voice, and his sweet curls, and his crazy antics.... sob!

stinks about your dh







: how annoying!
don't worry about axel! it will be ok! and he will have good guy time with your dh...don't worry!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I'm still here! Just stressed because of the stupid condo-selling situation and everything seems so up-in-the-air.

Abba takes about 5-6 steps right now.

i feel for ya. we have some craziness going on with buying this house...we can possibly buy adjacent land from someone else but it's been an ordeal with the banks and we don't really know what to do first (plus we have to factor in lead abatement which we still don't know if we have to pay for or not...)







not fun. i hope you condo sells soon for ya!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Pictures?

eating a pear, yum!
lounging
with dad

what a sweet sweet girl! i loooooove her skirt and striped leggings and little cute shoes .... (man, i need a girl)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
Well, Troy had tubes put in today. Poor baby! I didn't realize how little he was hearing until I see how much he's responding to today! Now Im kicking myself for not just doing in two months ago when my doc first wanted to! I was trying to avoid it if we could.

The nothing to eat or drink after midnight was torture, he still nurses a lot so from one thirty until four thirty he cried and I walked and rocked and cried, he didn't understand why he coudlnt nurse. I never want to go through that again. We each got two hours sleep last night. After the surger, he drained both breasts then we went to waffle house and he ate eggs, grits, toast, bacon, waffles and hashbrowns! Then he crashed on the way home!

He isn't walking yet either, but he has some increased tone in his lower body that isn't helping matters. Plus the fluid on the ears probally didn't help either. Poor little guy.

i'm so glad that is done for you!!! sounds like a lot to go through. at least you can see vast improvement and know it was worth it!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Pictures:

Before...
During...
After...
And all better now...










cute little guy! i like upset/crying pictures...they are so cute!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

(((Troy))) - hope you feel better after your tubes

Dh and I will be married 10 years on June. We must be the old ones for the group. I wanted to go on a quick trip somewhere, but we are gone 2 other weekends in June and noone wants to watch all 5 so I'm not sure what we'll do.

Sophia is a walker. She still crawls especially if you try to stand her up and get her to walk. She loves carrying stuff. Correction: she loves carrying her sisters' stuff. Then she cries if they take it away so she most likely gets it until she's bored and moves on. She seems to be doing well. She likes to eat. I got home late last night and was eating supper. She wanted on my lap and ate half of the casserole. DH swears she just finished eating before I hit the door, but she acted like she was starving. Then after bath I couldn't find her. She was in the kitchen eating from a plate one of her sisters left on their chair rather than carrying it to the sink like they are suppose to do. She was shoveling it in.

I've been throwing up this time around. Not fun. I'm usually feeling pretty good at lunch time but the rest it is just yuck.

Please pray for a heavy rain starting at 2:30 (lightening would help too) and continuing until 4. That way soccer and pictures are canceled and Maddie can go to a birthday party.

My life will be so much better next Sunday. The dance recital is next Friday and Saturday. Sunday it is done!!! Then I can look forward to the following Friday when I get my u/s.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I still have the hives, and I still haven't been to the doctor about them, maybe I'll get lucky and they'll be gone by Monday, sigh.

I have new pictures and two videos of Desmond up on my blog. His favorite new thing recently is climbing out of the bath tub, it makes bath time so much fun.

We also started night weaning last night and Desmond was not happy with the decision, hopefully tonight will be better, but from everything I've read it will probably be worse. I know he doesn't need the 2am feeding though since half the time he sleeps through it, and it would be so nice to get him sleeping for 7 hours before nursing on a regular basis.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I love Micah's facial expressions!! He reminds me so much of Liam when he was a baby, he's just so cute!! And he has a little mullet action going on









Yes, I know!







: I have been really struggling with cutting it. I want it to be curly, long all over, but am afraid that if I cut the back the curls won't come back. Plus, I am trying to hold out for his nose to heal so I can take him to get his 1 yr pictures taken. (A cardboard box scraped his nose and is taking forever to heal, but I don't want that in the pic







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I've been throwing up this time around. Not fun. I'm usually feeling pretty good at lunch time but the rest it is just yuck.

Please pray for a heavy rain starting at 2:30 (lightening would help too) and continuing until 4. That way soccer and pictures are canceled and Maddie can go to a birthday party.

So, does your dh know since you have been throwing up? Or, was it just the rest of the family and the girls you were trying to come up with a unique way to tell?








: for the pukies going away and







: for lots and lots of rain and thunder and lightning


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Well I still have the hives, and I still haven't been to the doctor about them, maybe I'll get lucky and they'll be gone by Monday, sigh.

I have new pictures and two videos of Desmond up on my blog. His favorite new thing recently is climbing out of the bath tub, it makes bath time so much fun.

We also started night weaning last night and Desmond was not happy with the decision, hopefully tonight will be better, but from everything I've read it will probably be worse. I know he doesn't need the 2am feeding though since half the time he sleeps through it, and it would be so nice to get him sleeping for 7 hours before nursing on a regular basis.

Oh, he is too cute! I am grateful for the feats that Micah cannot yet accomplish, such as climbing on tables and out of bathtubs. However, I *really* would love it if he could walk by the time we go on vacation. I think it would be so cute to see him toddling on the beach.









I don't think we are going to look at nightweaning for a little while. I work full time, and while he does come and visit me twice to nurse, there is a 5 hour (or so) period where he doesn't get to nurse/see me. It just seems cruel to add withholding at nighttime in addition to that.







However, if all goes well for you, maybe I will think about it. Keep us posted on how it is going!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
(((Troy))) - hope you feel better after your tubes

Dh and I will be married 10 years on June. We must be the old ones for the group. I wanted to go on a quick trip somewhere, but we are gone 2 other weekends in June and noone wants to watch all 5 so I'm not sure what we'll do.

Sophia is a walker. She still crawls especially if you try to stand her up and get her to walk. She loves carrying stuff. Correction: she loves carrying her sisters' stuff. Then she cries if they take it away so she most likely gets it until she's bored and moves on. She seems to be doing well. She likes to eat. I got home late last night and was eating supper. She wanted on my lap and ate half of the casserole. DH swears she just finished eating before I hit the door, but she acted like she was starving. Then after bath I couldn't find her. She was in the kitchen eating from a plate one of her sisters left on their chair rather than carrying it to the sink like they are suppose to do. She was shoveling it in.

I've been throwing up this time around. Not fun. I'm usually feeling pretty good at lunch time but the rest it is just yuck.

Please pray for a heavy rain starting at 2:30 (lightening would help too) and continuing until 4. That way soccer and pictures are canceled and Maddie can go to a birthday party.

My life will be so much better next Sunday. The dance recital is next Friday and Saturday. Sunday it is done!!! Then I can look forward to the following Friday when I get my u/s.

sorry to hear about your nausea! i hate that... hope it passes quickly!
did it rain??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Well I still have the hives, and I still haven't been to the doctor about them, maybe I'll get lucky and they'll be gone by Monday, sigh.

I have new pictures and two videos of Desmond up on my blog. His favorite new thing recently is climbing out of the bath tub, it makes bath time so much fun.

We also started night weaning last night and Desmond was not happy with the decision, hopefully tonight will be better, but from everything I've read it will probably be worse. I know he doesn't need the 2am feeding though since half the time he sleeps through it, and it would be so nice to get him sleeping for 7 hours before nursing on a regular basis.

good luck with nightweaning! when we nightweaned kaylo, he adjusted pretty quickly.









zenon has taken three big falls in the last 24 hours... he's got some bad bruises...
the last fall was a bad one...he fell out of a screen (open) at a bday party we were at...it was at least 1.5 ft down onto a large rock! there were 18 7yos there and one of them didn't shut it and i feel like an bad mum for not being right there! luckily, he didn't get hurt worse. poor kid.









on a different note-- his little 19mo buddy started calling him Nee-Nee. it's really cute.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Oh, wow! Poor Troy! Don't kick yourself too hard. You just wanted to make sure you were doing what was right for him! You wouldn't have wanted to put him through the whole process if he didn't really need it. It sounds like he did well though! That is a big appetite!









ETA: And, I would have done the same









He usually doesnt eat THAT much, I think he was traumitized and worried it might happen again, so shovel it in!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
'm so glad that is done for you!!! sounds like a lot to go through. at least you can see vast improvement and know it was worth it!









I'll say, he made a new sound the very day it was done ("T") and today he took his first steps!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
(((Troy))) - hope you feel better after your tubes

Dh and I will be married 10 years on June. We must be the old ones for the group.


Haha! Im 39, so youre probally not the old one around here!! And If I havent said it before now, congrats on the pregnancy! Im not sure Im going for number five myself but you never know... I could not tie my tubes, so Im not 100% sure Im done.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

tabrizia--i love the pictures of desmond...he is just so cute! i love those shots of him on dh's back. and i can't believe he climbs onto the desk! good for you for letting him color and paint too (i still haven't let zenon do that...)


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Happy Mother's Day, everyone!

This is my 13th mother's day. Crazy - I don't feel that old!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Happy Mother's Day!

Last year they were teeny tiny babies...

DH knows. He is so excited that he can barely not say anything. My u/s is in 2 weeks so we'll know what the due date is then so we aren't saying anything this weekend even though it is Mother's day. We're celebrating Claire's birthday in early June so I think we'll hold out until then. We like it when just the two of us know. And besides, my sister said that she is bringing the newest grandchild to grandma's house today...a new black lab puppy. I wouldn't want to take away from that.









Sophia was up crying during the night. She forgot to poop after supper so she pooped during the night. She was ticked about getting a diaper change. She hates them, especially poopy diapers. She had a hard time going back to sleep. She didn't want a bottle. And we are officially out of breastmilk. So hopefully now we can start getting her used to a sippy cup.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy Mother's Day all!

For my mother's day I get a day all to myself. It is really quiet around here with DH and Desmond gone. They are going to change the oil in my car and then do various other errands as well. I am thinking about making an ice cream sundae for lunch and enjoying the solitude.

Last night went really well for the night weaning, he woke for a minute or two around 2am and tossed around for a few seconds before falling back to sleep. We'll have to see how tonight goes. He did wake at 6am to eat, but I don't have a problem with that feeding yet, it is the 2am feeding I really want gone, 7 hours straight sleep is just nice.

The hives might be gone, I haven't had any Benadryl yet today and I don't see any yet. I didn't have any yesterday from about 11am till 11pm and I was fine, so they may be gone, which would be really nice. I'll have to wait and see though.

I hope everyone is enjoying their day and has a great mother's day.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY MAMAS!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!*









Dh bought me a HUGE black forest cake







:
And tonight we're making lobster and mussels...
Plus we bought 300$ worth of trees at the store today







:







:
A Ginko Biloba tree, some weird cool red japanese maple and another one whose name escapes me. And we have a small yard. I love trees







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

happy mother's day to you all!









now you have more reason to use one of your favorite







:, doudat!







:







:







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm in bed pukey but not able to puke. A lovely friend has taken Ion upstairs for a 1/2 hour for me to rest. I can hear his little stomping feet and I don't have to chase him myself. It's a great gift!
Happy Day Moms!!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Happy Mother's Day!

Arlo walked today!!! 7 steps


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys! just checking in from the big bad united states!

I'm having alone time- my mom took evangeline for a walk because Evangleine and I both were getting very mad with me trying to get her down for a nap. I get so frusterated when I know she is beyond tired and won't calm down. I nurse, I rock, I lie down, I put her down, I pick up, I be firm, I nurse, I snuggle with her. She gets so close and then wakes herself up and cries and wants to play, but fusses the whole time b/c she's so tired. I got frusterated and hugged her, a little too tightly (we were lying in bed and she was rolling all over me) and she got even madder, of course. I feel bad and guilty and mad and fed up- night's haven't been great....







she gets up at least 2x to come into bed, but i have to put her back in a the play pen beside me because she won't sleep if she's in bed with me!







: It's awful- we can't sleep together and we can't sleep (for long) seperately. It's even more annoying because at home it would be fine. Happy mother's day to me...







big mean momma who hugs her own babies too tight.

Baby Tytus is doing good- he beat his goal and made it to 5lbs 2 oz yesterday!

I'm going to rest - the house is quiet with both toddlers out and mama and baby napping...
Happy Mother's Day eveyone!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Happy Mothers Day, Mamas!

Always keeping up with you all, been a lurker lately. Busy weekend with friends and stiff neck and shoulder from sleeping with my arm around Max all night.









hanno - hope you're feeling better, nice to get some rest. Queen - you, too! It's so hard to sleep away from home. How's Axel doing with daddy?
doudat - awesome day for you, trees are wonderful







:
Yay, Arlo!
Tabrizia - glad hives are going away.

Micah and Romi pics are so cute!!!!

kris - let me know about the bee book! We're seeing our blossoms set on one of our plum trees, even without the bees and we're thrilled - it's an awesome Italian plum that is soooo yummy.

Scarlet gets cuter and cuter and quite the eater. It sounds like she says some words sometimes, but mostly mama, which is fine with me







. Still need to get to my pictures up. Maybe tonight when things settle down.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

mclisa - hope the puking stops, no fun.

anglyn - glad Troy is recovering enthusiastically. Kids are amazingly resilient!

eta: Scarlet is down to one nap the last five days







:. Can't remember when this happened with Max, hoping it's just a phase - I need a break from my scrumptious little noodle! I do love to squeeze her when she wakes.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Go Arlo Go! Great mama's day present!

It's no fun to travel with little ones and get them off routine. They know when things change.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hanno--hope you are feeling better!! i'm glad you got a little rest time though!









queen-- i'm glad you mum is there to give you _and_ your sister a little break! and yay for tytus!!! (and yay for breast milk)







i get very frustrated with overtired babes too!









maximom-- Natural Beekeeping by Ross Conrad


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I think, knock on wood, that Desmond is now weaned off the 2am feeding, not that he won't still eat if offered, but he seems to be okay to go back to sleep without eating. He did cry for about 30 seconds last night when I didn't offer the breast, but then he just flipped over so his feet were in our faces and went back to sleep. I am hoping we can keep this up, because it is so nice to have a break in the night from feeding.

He is being clingy today, he was fine when he was downstairs with DH alone, but as soon as I came down he had to be held and I couldn't put him down. He's asleep in my lap right now, which means he won't get a really long nap, but he should get at least an hour and a half of one.

Everything else is good here, it is nice to have DH home for the day, I always enjoy having him around, I really miss the fact that he worked from home regularly 2 days a week at his old job and often worked from home a third day as well. Only having him home on the weekend and the occasional random days during the month is really weird, even if he has been at his new job a year and a half.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry about all the one liners...I am following along, I just don't have that much time to post.

We have all been exposed to the measles







:. So now we're just waiting to see if we get it. I was going to go get all of us a shot of IG, but have decided to just wait it out. It will likely be the worst for me by the sounds of it...

A


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Ugh, sorry about the measles! We are waiting to see the first chicken pox bumps to confirm that's what's causing Sophie's fever and intense clinginess/droppiness. Poor lil chuck! It was some mother's day for me... up all night and then realizing it must be that, so I've been cooped up with her since then... no fancy mother's day lunch for me-- all the moms in the family got together... and I'm the only one actively mothering a child in the house! I even got together their gifts while holding DD (they've all had CP) and had DH deliver them... and got nothing in return! So nothing to perk me up as I spent the day holed up with my poor hot baby on me. Last year I got presents so I wanted to be sure not to arrive empty handed again. Oh well, I guess we are even now!  DH's family is so unpredictable!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Sorry about all the one liners...I am following along, I just don't have that much time to post.

We have all been exposed to the measles







:. So now we're just waiting to see if we get it. I was going to go get all of us a shot of IG, but have decided to just wait it out. It will likely be the worst for me by the sounds of it...

A









Oh no!!! Hope you'll be ok, I'm sure the kids will be fine, but I hear it's not very nice on adults









Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Ugh, sorry about the measles! We are waiting to see the first chicken pox bumps to confirm that's what's causing Sophie's fever and intense clinginess/droppiness. Poor lil chuck! It was some mother's day for me... up all night and then realizing it must be that, so I've been cooped up with her since then... no fancy mother's day lunch for me-- all the moms in the family got together... and I'm the only one actively mothering a child in the house! I even got together their gifts while holding DD (they've all had CP) and had DH deliver them... and got nothing in return! So nothing to perk me up as I spent the day holed up with my poor hot baby on me. Last year I got presents so I wanted to be sure not to arrive empty handed again. Oh well, I guess we are even now!  DH's family is so unpredictable!

Sounds like a real crappy mother's day, how weird of your dh's family! And kinda funny too







Why couldn't they include you if they all had CP already?

I called in sick today. Dh was sick all last night vomiting, and I think I got paranoid that I'd be sick too... And I have this weird phobia of vomiting in the metro (I never did, but I'm scared of it anyways!), so I decided not to chance it. Apart from nausea though, I'm fine, so I spent the day reading a book. A luxury for sure!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

I called in sick today. Dh was sick all last night vomiting, and I think I got paranoid that I'd be sick too... *And I have this weird phobia of vomiting in the metro (I never did, but I'm scared of it anyways!)*, so I decided not to chance it. Apart from nausea though, I'm fine, so I spent the day reading a book. A luxury for sure!


I have...during morning rush







it was horrible. Holy flashbacks.

And I got off at some weird stop like Namur or something and finished in the trash and some old man rolled his eyes toward me and said "Elle n'as pas d'classe" (sp?). It really hurt my feelings.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I have...during morning rush







it was horrible. Holy flashbacks.

Really? My biggest fear comes to life!!! I swear for a year, I carried a bag "just in case" when I took the metro. I have no idea where it stems from


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

You have no class? Cause you puked?? And you decided to do it in a container???

And I hate Namur station. I never go on that side of the orange line


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
You have no class? Cause you puked?? And you decided to do it in a container???

And I hate Namur station. I never go on that side of the orange line
















Yes, puking is not classy









I had to take a bus after the end of the orange to get to one of my crappy jobs.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

xiola: love your sig. I don't know how long you've had it there, but I just noticed it.

Work is reving up. I might be gone back to back weekends in July...sshh don't tell DH.

And DH has a "man-cold". So the house looks horrible. I took a nap rather than clean.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

backreading, now that I feel better--

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Pictures:

Before...
During...
After...
And all better now...










What a sweetheart! How is he recovering from his illness?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 

I have new pictures and two videos of Desmond up on my blog. His favorite new thing recently is climbing out of the bath tub, it makes bath time so much fun.


He's a funny guy









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 

Arlo walked today!!! 7 steps



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
xiola: love your sig. I don't know how long you've had it there, but I just noticed it.

Thanks







It's kind of supposed to be funny/dorky, but true. I hope it doesn't come off seriously pretentious.

How are you feeling? I'm super curious about your estimated due date. I wonder if it was actually the night your dh was getting you tipsy and you misspelled your post? That would be hilarious!

I think Ion might have a bona fide, not mimicking, word. I'm still not 100% convinced but he's been pointing at the fish tank and saying "dish".


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
What a sweetheart! How is he recovering from his illness?

Thanks







It's kind of supposed to be funny/dorky, but true. I hope it doesn't come off seriously pretentious.

I think Ion might have a bona fide, not mimicking, word. I'm still not 100% convinced but he's been pointing at the fish tank and saying "dish".









He is doing well. I am still a little concerned about his muscle tone and regression of physical development. He never really had a lot of fat, but had pretty good muscle tone - particularly in his legs. But, once he got sick, he really lost a lot of that in his legs. Which I am sure is contributing to the lack of steps he is/was taking. He isn't even trying anymore







I mean he still cruises around and pushes his walker thing, but it is almost like he lost his confidence too. He has stalled out at 1/2 lb less than his pre-sickness weight, eventhough he has a great appetite.







: Thank you for asking









I like your siggie too!
















I know that you have been semi hoping that he wouldn't start talking yet. But, yay Ion!

Oh, and yay Arlo too! I think that makes Micah the only non-walker...


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hanno--hope you are feeling better!! i'm glad you got a little rest time though!









queen-- i'm glad you mum is there to give you _and_ your sister a little break! and yay for tytus!!! (and yay for breast milk)







i get very frustrated with overtired babes too!









maximom-- Natural Beekeeping by Ross Conrad









Thanks, kris!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Sorry about all the one liners...I am following along, I just don't have that much time to post.

We have all been exposed to the measles







:. So now we're just waiting to see if we get it. I was going to go get all of us a shot of IG, but have decided to just wait it out. It will likely be the worst for me by the sounds of it...

A









How are you all?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Ugh, sorry about the measles! We are waiting to see the first chicken pox bumps to confirm that's what's causing Sophie's fever and intense clinginess/droppiness. Poor lil chuck! It was some mother's day for me... up all night and then realizing it must be that, so I've been cooped up with her since then... no fancy mother's day lunch for me-- all the moms in the family got together... and I'm the only one actively mothering a child in the house! I even got together their gifts while holding DD (they've all had CP) and had DH deliver them... and got nothing in return! So nothing to perk me up as I spent the day holed up with my poor hot baby on me. Last year I got presents so I wanted to be sure not to arrive empty handed again. Oh well, I guess we are even now!  DH's family is so unpredictable!

Poor babe, any bumps yet?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
xiola: love your sig. I don't know how long you've had it there, but I just noticed it.

Work is reving up. I might be gone back to back weekends in July...sshh don't tell DH.

And DH has a "man-cold". So the house looks horrible. I took a nap rather than clean.

What is a man-cold?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

A Man-cold: you know how if you have a cold, you still push through as a mama and get your stuff done no matter what? Well, a man-cold is the opposite. he thinks the world is going to end and is nearly incapable of doing anything but sleeping.

And I hadn't thought about the mispelled post...that might have been the night...I'll find out the 23rd! And I need to get around to scheduling my first OB visit.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm sick. Usually I push through, but I have some sick days and I'm not sure if I will teach in this county next year, so I'm using them. I was out yesterday but went in today because interims were due, and I have plans ready for tomorrow if need be. I had already taken off Friday (rescheduled Van Halen concert)









Abby is up to 15 steps and has been trying to say "fish" too, but it usually comes out as "ish". Abby's favorite thing is to get up, walk a few steps, topple down and laugh herself silly. It's so cute!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
A Man-cold: you know how if you have a cold, you still push through as a mama and get your stuff done no matter what? Well, a man-cold is the opposite. he thinks the world is going to end and is nearly incapable of doing anything but sleeping.

You know DH has never had a man cold, I have before, but he never has.

DH is home from work today though, he is sick, that being said he dealt with Desmond this morning while I slept since I couldn't get to sleep last night. I figure he'll probably come up and nap in a bit since he is sick.

Oh the dog went in for his physical yesterday $250 later that we weren't expecting we have all sorts of medicine for him, it seems he has two different ear infections so he is on antibiotics and ear drops. Poor thing, of course he hasn't been acting like he had a problem so it was kind of a shock, I mean other then the "how much is that gonna cost? That so wasn't in the budget." Moments.

And I think I forgot to mention, but I got all my hair cut off on Saturday, it is really really short now, I am still getting used to it, it is chin length and layered so it looks really cute, but it is so short.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
And I think I forgot to mention, but I got all my hair cut off on Saturday, it is really really short now, I am still getting used to it, it is chin length and layered so it looks really cute, but it is so short.

I want to see! Since Abby was born, a lot of my hair fell out, and I have a lot of hair that is about 3-4 inches long. I was thinking of cutting it all off to there, so I wouldn't have this funny layer of fluff... I was thinking of doing it at the beginning of summer.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I want to see! Since Abby was born, a lot of my hair fell out, and I have a lot of hair that is about 3-4 inches long. I was thinking of cutting it all off to there, so I wouldn't have this funny layer of fluff... I was thinking of doing it at the beginning of summer.

I'll try to get DH to take pictures tonight.

Oh Desmond loves the word Fish too, though he calls them "Dish" since he can't make the F sound yet.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
A Man-cold: you know how if you have a cold, you still push through as a mama and get your stuff done no matter what? Well, a man-cold is the opposite. he thinks the world is going to end and is nearly incapable of doing anything but sleeping.

And I hadn't thought about the mispelled post...that might have been the night...I'll find out the 23rd! And I need to get around to scheduling my first OB visit.









It is always so much worse when they are sick!!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So new blog post about our nice trip to the ER this evening. Desmond fell in the tub and cut his eye, so we got to spend a fun filled hour in the ER. He is fine, with just a small cut on his eye, but we took him in since it was his eye and we wanted to be careful.

I will post the pictures of my haircut in a bit as well, I uploaded it, but haven't posted about it yet.

Other then the nice trip to the ER we had a nice day all in all, though Desmond only napped for 30 minutes, so other then a grumpy baby who cut his eye and had to go to ER we had a good day.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

We went to the Van Halen concert last night (DH had free tickets). It was fun, but neither DH nor I are diehard Van Halen fans. Ari and Abby spent the evening with Mom, which reinforces the fact that it is nice to be near Mom. DH and I are on the fence about staying in the area (which has become so populated we are kind of just done with it) and moving to somewhere in the middle of nowhere. I think it would be best for us to stay in a high COL area while we still have student loans ($600/mo) and then move to a lower COL area once they are paid off. I really want to live sustainably(sp), but to do that here is $$$ and we are not that financially sound.

Abby walked 19 steps yesterday, but still walks more for the laughs of falling down. She is repeating stuff we do, which is so cute. When they are 5 (like Ari) you don't notice it so much (except the stuff you don't want them to copy). I was putting lotion on my hands the other day, rubbing them together, and Abby copied and then kept doing it for the next 20 minutes until she fell asleep.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Love the new haircut tabrizia! Looks very cute!!
Desmond looks so happy in the hospital, you'd think it was a playground!

Arismomkoofie: Van Halen, huh?







What a nice date








And







for Abby walking!!
It is cute to see them immitate









Romi loves to nod yes and shake her head no when she wants or doesn't want something, I love that she's communicating! Still only saying mama and not much else though... But she loves to be outside walking, she is a social bug







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Just looked at the new hair tabrizia, it's supercute! I like how the curls spring up, very fresh looking.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So new blog post about our nice trip to the ER this evening. Desmond fell in the tub and cut his eye, so we got to spend a fun filled hour in the ER. He is fine, with just a small cut on his eye, but we took him in since it was his eye and we wanted to be careful.

I will post the pictures of my haircut in a bit as well, I uploaded it, but haven't posted about it yet.

Other then the nice trip to the ER we had a nice day all in all, though Desmond only napped for 30 minutes, so other then a grumpy baby who cut his eye and had to go to ER we had a good day.

Glad he's ok, and love the curls!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
We went to the Van Halen concert last night (DH had free tickets). It was fun, but neither DH nor I are diehard Van Halen fans. Ari and Abby spent the evening with Mom, which reinforces the fact that it is nice to be near Mom. DH and I are on the fence about staying in the area (which has become so populated we are kind of just done with it) and moving to somewhere in the middle of nowhere. I think it would be best for us to stay in a high COL area while we still have student loans ($600/mo) and then move to a lower COL area once they are paid off. I really want to live sustainably(sp), but to do that here is $$$ and we are not that financially sound.

Abby walked 19 steps yesterday, but still walks more for the laughs of falling down. She is repeating stuff we do, which is so cute. When they are 5 (like Ari) you don't notice it so much (except the stuff you don't want them to copy). I was putting lotion on my hands the other day, rubbing them together, and Abby copied and then kept doing it for the next 20 minutes until she fell asleep.

Yahoo, Abby! Van Halen, that must have been a flashback.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
It is cute to see them immitate









Romi loves to nod yes and shake her head no when she wants or doesn't want something, I love that she's communicating! Still only saying mama and not much else though... But she loves to be outside walking, she is a social bug







:

Scarlet, too! She's a great pointer and loves to pick out shoes or clothes when I give her a choice, sooo cute!

Finally got some pictures up:

Combat boots







and finally getting some hair.

puddle fun 1

2
and 3

kiddie pool1







and 2

It's 90 degrees today, yucky.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

MaxiMom, your yard looks like great fun! Where do you live? It's a soggy rainy day here. bleech.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
MaxiMom, your yard looks like great fun! Where do you live? It's a soggy rainy day here. bleech.

We live in SW Washington, 20 miles north of Portland, OR. It's been rain, rain, rain and finally sun, but blistering hot! At least it's green, albeit overgrown. Luckily it will be cooler but still sunny this weekend, then more rain. Go figure, it is a rain forest. The hard part is Scarlet is go, go, go and I'm worn out chasing her around, keeping her out of trouble!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abby is the same way - into EVERYTHING at home. She doesn't get out much, but when she does she likes to put things in her mouth


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Abby is the same way - into EVERYTHING at home. She doesn't get out much, but when she does she likes to put things in her mouth









Yeah, luckily Scarlet is moving out of that phase, especially with the chicken poop in the yard.














She just likes to climb up everything, tries to turn the oven on, steals cell phones, screams when she is deterred from any of the above.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
A Man-cold: you know how if you have a cold, you still push through as a mama and get your stuff done no matter what? Well, a man-cold is the opposite. he thinks the world is going to end and is nearly incapable of doing anything but sleeping.

And I hadn't thought about the mispelled post...that might have been the night...I'll find out the 23rd! And I need to get around to scheduling my first OB visit.

haha--sooo true. when dh is sick...he's in bed all day. when i'm sick, i have to keep up with all the same ol stuff. but that just makes him think he's more sick than i am.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So new blog post about our nice trip to the ER this evening. Desmond fell in the tub and cut his eye, so we got to spend a fun filled hour in the ER. He is fine, with just a small cut on his eye, but we took him in since it was his eye and we wanted to be careful.

I will post the pictures of my haircut in a bit as well, I uploaded it, but haven't posted about it yet.

Other then the nice trip to the ER we had a nice day all in all, though Desmond only napped for 30 minutes, so other then a grumpy baby who cut his eye and had to go to ER we had a good day.

glad he's alright! and i love your haircut! that will be nice and easy for the summer!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
We went to the Van Halen concert last night (DH had free tickets). It was fun, but neither DH nor I are diehard Van Halen fans. Ari and Abby spent the evening with Mom, which reinforces the fact that it is nice to be near Mom. DH and I are on the fence about staying in the area (which has become so populated we are kind of just done with it) and moving to somewhere in the middle of nowhere. I think it would be best for us to stay in a high COL area while we still have student loans ($600/mo) and then move to a lower COL area once they are paid off. I really want to live sustainably(sp), but to do that here is $$$ and we are not that financially sound.

Abby walked 19 steps yesterday, but still walks more for the laughs of falling down. She is repeating stuff we do, which is so cute. When they are 5 (like Ari) you don't notice it so much (except the stuff you don't want them to copy). I was putting lotion on my hands the other day, rubbing them together, and Abby copied and then kept doing it for the next 20 minutes until she fell asleep.

good luck with figuring out where to settle! that's cool that you got out with dh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Combat boots







and finally getting some hair.

puddle fun 1

2
and 3

kiddie pool1







and 2

It's 90 degrees today, yucky.









i LOVE that picture of her in a dress and boots. my best friend ALWAYS wears dresses and for years only wore combat boots. someone described her as little-house-on-the-prairie-meets-punk-rocker...







scarlet looks like a baby monika.









and i love her little swimsuit. i'm so glad that i've met your little ones...even if it was brief.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







i LOVE that picture of her in a dress and boots. my best friend ALWAYS wears dresses and for years only wore combat boots. someone described her as little-house-on-the-prairie-meets-punk-rocker...







scarlet looks like a baby monika.









and i love her little swimsuit. i'm so glad that i've met your little ones...even if it was brief.
















:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So new blog post about our nice trip to the ER this evening. Desmond fell in the tub and cut his eye, so we got to spend a fun filled hour in the ER. He is fine, with just a small cut on his eye, but we took him in since it was his eye and we wanted to be careful.

I will post the pictures of my haircut in a bit as well, I uploaded it, but haven't posted about it yet.

Other then the nice trip to the ER we had a nice day all in all, though Desmond only napped for 30 minutes, so other then a grumpy baby who cut his eye and had to go to ER we had a good day.


Love the new haircut!!!! Good choice! You look great!

Poor Desmond! I hope he is doing better today!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Abby is the same way - into EVERYTHING at home. She doesn't get out much, but when she does she likes to put things in her mouth









Desmond also loves to put everything in his mouth, though we are starting to finally move past that stage and he will sometimes explore thing with just his hands and eyes now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Finally got some pictures up:

Combat boots







and finally getting some hair.

puddle fun 1

2
and 3

kiddie pool1







and 2

It's 90 degrees today, yucky.

The pictures are so cute, I love the one of her in a dress and combat boots!

We are heading up to Connecticut today for my brother's college graduation tomorrow. Hope everyone has a good weekend and I'll be back on Monday.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

nak-

tabrizia-I LOVE your hair! It looks great!

maximom-awesome pics! i love the two of them playing in the puddle, and i can't wait for it to get warm enough here for swimming.

Arlo's gift arrived on Thursday. Nani sent him "The Going to Bed Book" by Sandra Boynton. Thanks Nani!

No measles here! I don't know whether to be happy or sad about it! On one hand it would have been nice to get it over with, but I'm glad no one is sick. We went to the doc just to touch base about it and he actually made me feel pretty good about the decision to not vax. He certainly didn't think that getting measles was going to be the end of the world.
Arlo is doing well, although he has fallen off his growth curve. Being sick back in April really took it's toll on him







. He's also a super picky eater, so I am having a hard time getting him to eat much solids. Any tips for getting some fatty food into him mamas?
He is nursing like crazy and last night he was up all.the.time. so he's at least getting that. I'm tired though...

A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
nak-

tabrizia-I LOVE your hair! It looks great!

maximom-awesome pics! i love the two of them playing in the puddle, and i can't wait for it to get warm enough here for swimming.

Arlo's gift arrived on Thursday. Nani sent him "The Going to Bed Book" by Sandra Boynton. Thanks Nani!

No measles here! I don't know whether to be happy or sad about it! On one hand it would have been nice to get it over with, but I'm glad no one is sick. We went to the doc just to touch base about it and he actually made me feel pretty good about the decision to not vax. He certainly didn't think that getting measles was going to be the end of the world.
Arlo is doing well, although he has fallen off his growth curve. Being sick back in April really took it's toll on him








. He's also a super picky eater, so I am having a hard time getting him to eat much solids. Any tips for getting some fatty food into him mamas?
He is nursing like crazy and last night he was up all.the.time. so he's at least getting that. I'm tired though...

A

sounds like your doc is pretty cool! i'm glad to hear you aren't sick, since it sounds like that's what your more comfy with. i _think_ i'd be ok with the kids getting measles...*BUT* not until they are both older. our little ones still seem so little to me. but i'd probably be all paranoid if they were exposed...i felt that way when i exposed kaylo to chicken pox.







(...wait, did i just purposely get my kid sick???)









zenon doesn't each much either (besides bm) but i did discover that he likes smoothies. you could make smoothies and put anything in them (lots of yogurt, avocado, coconut milk, etc)


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

any other babies LOVE to nurse upside down? Chuck just pointed out Abby's interesting way of nursing - she has her body in a V shape - her feet on my legs and her butt in the air, nursing with her head upside down... anyone else?

OK - SHOPPING TIPS NEEDED - DH sold some computer parts on eBay
*-*I'm looking for new shoes for Ab - her pedipeds are too small. I'm buying one pair of See Kai Run shoes, but I'd like some recommendations for sandals, and I can't afford another pair of SKR (I've never used these but find them highly recommended). Any thoughts?
*-*Diaper covers. I love wool for overnight. I have a MaiMaiBB that I love, but it seems too small for over my swaddlebees fitteds. I am currently using some shorties that usually work well, but during the summer I'd like to do more fitteds/shorties, so I am really looking for some overnight covers and some summer-weight workhorse covers. Maybe even some fleece, but I really am partial to wool. Also, some thinner fitteds. I'm looking for cheap but good - any suggestions?
*-*Also, I'd like to get an everyday wear necklace for Abby. I've been looking at amber ones but I am not limited to them. I'd like something cute and safe, and I hate taking things off and putting them on, so it would need to be sturdy.
*-*Anything else you can recommend that you can't live without? I may not have $$ to spend again for awhile...
Thanks mamas!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

FYI, some Pedipeds are on special for 20$ on their site.
Amber necklace, I bought from her and it's really nice...
Covers: I'm gonna go out to Bummis soon, so if you need anything... Maybe the Polar Bummis?
As for thinner fitted, I'm paring down my stash right now since daycare said no to diapers, so let me know if you'd be interested


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
FYI, some Pedipeds are on special for 20$ on their site.
Amber necklace, I bought from her and it's really nice...
Covers: I'm gonna go out to Bummis soon, so if you need anything... Maybe the Polar Bummis?
As for thinner fitted, I'm paring down my stash right now since daycare said no to diapers, so let me know if you'd be interested









Let me know what you have, especially in trim larges! As for the bummis, I've never used them. Do you have any recs? Abby likes to pull off diapers so we use snaps or pull-ons...

and I just ordered a necklace...









And I'm on pediped.com now... Thanks!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

So my old friend who's baby shower I went to back in Michigan had her baby! A boy born on May 9th and he's beautiful! I just got an email about her birth, unfortunately "emergency" c-section - why oh why does hospital birth mean c-section!!! I know, dumb question, and I still need to watch the Business of Birth movie. I'm just







:. But, her baby is healthy and she's breastfeeding and babywearing, so those are great things. However, she's already mentioned a sleep schedule, but she is working and going to school, so I'm sure that will work best for her. She will be a great and loving mama and is open to advice, so that is great, too. I'm so happy for her.









Oh, and we'll have a new addition to our family today - a new Pug! A friend of a friend can't keep it, so we will take it.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
FYI, some Pedipeds are on special for 20$ on their site.
Amber necklace, I bought from her and it's really nice...
Covers: I'm gonna go out to Bummis soon, so if you need anything... Maybe the Polar Bummis?
As for thinner fitted, *I'm paring down my stash right now since daycare said no to diapers, so let me know if you'd be interested*









you're what???







:

and i may be interested in a bummis brite or two if they have any... (is that what those new ones are called???)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
So my old friend who's baby shower I went to back in Michigan had her baby! A boy born on May 9th and he's beautiful! I just got an email about her birth, unfortunately "emergency" c-section - why oh why does hospital birth mean c-section!!! I know, dumb question, and I still need to watch the Business of Birth movie. I'm just







:. But, her baby is healthy and she's breastfeeding and babywearing, so those are great things. However, she's already mentioned a sleep schedule, but she is working and going to school, so I'm sure that will work best for her. She will be a great and loving mama and is open to advice, so that is great, too. I'm so happy for her.









Oh, and we'll have a new addition to our family today - a new Pug! A friend of a friend can't keep it, so we will take it.









happy to hear they are doing well!! but sorry to hear about the c/s. it makes me feel







: too... and i mean no offense to those who've had c/s but i think that's why i chose hb...i was too afraid that a hospital birth would mean a c/s for me too! (and it probably would have b/c i was at 6cm for 15+hours!)

and congrats on the new addition!!







:


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
happy to hear they are doing well!! but sorry to hear about the c/s. it makes me feel







: too... and i mean no offense to those who've had c/s but i think that's why i chose hb...i was too afraid that a hospital birth would mean a c/s for me too! (and it probably would have b/c i was at 6cm for 15+hours!)

I might have ended up the same - I was in labor 24 hours and I think I was 8+ cm for the last 6 hours or so... I was heading that way with DD1 when I got an epidural and I think that scared me into a hb!

Post pics of your pug when you geta chance! I














:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
happy to hear they are doing well!! but sorry to hear about the c/s. it makes me feel







: too... and i mean no offense to those who've had c/s but i think that's why i chose hb...i was too afraid that a hospital birth would mean a c/s for me too! (and it probably would have b/c i was at 6cm for 15+hours!)

and congrats on the new addition!!







:

I went to a birthing center to avoid a c/s and ended up having one anyway...Went to the hospital in an ambulance and everything.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I went to a birthing center to avoid a c/s and ended up having one anyway...Went to the hospital in an ambulance and everything.

















, mama


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
No measles here! I don't know whether to be happy or sad about it! On one hand it would have been nice to get it over with, but I'm glad no one is sick. We went to the doc just to touch base about it and he actually made me feel pretty good about the decision to not vax. He certainly didn't think that getting measles was going to be the end of the world.
Arlo is doing well, although he has fallen off his growth curve. Being sick back in April really took it's toll on him







. He's also a super picky eater, so I am having a hard time getting him to eat much solids. Any tips for getting some fatty food into him mamas?
He is nursing like crazy and last night he was up all.the.time. so he's at least getting that. I'm tired though...









For the no measles!! Just cause, like Kris said, 1yr is sooo young!! But if it happens, so be it. At least it'll be done with it.

As for Arlo, I'm sure he'll gain back... I think we shouldn't really get stuck on those growth charts. Babies get sick, they lose weight, he'll gain it back.
As for nights, I was coming here to ask you how the night weaning had gone







I cut back Romi's nursing to twice a night and it's not very easy. Nico has to put her back to sleep and she gets ANGRY. Yesterday he took a walk with her outside at 3am to get her back to sleep


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I went to a birthing center to avoid a c/s and ended up having one anyway...Went to the hospital in an ambulance and everything.









big


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 







For the no measles!! Just cause, like Kris said, 1yr is sooo young!! But if it happens, so be it. At least it'll be done with it.

As for Arlo, I'm sure he'll gain back... I think we shouldn't really get stuck on those growth charts. Babies get sick, they lose weight, he'll gain it back.
As for nights, I was coming here to ask you how the night weaning had gone







I cut back Romi's nursing to twice a night and it's not very easy. Nico has to put her back to sleep and she gets ANGRY. Yesterday he took a walk with her outside at 3am to get her back to sleep

















great smiley!







it will get better! she'll adjust.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 







For the no measles!! Just cause, like Kris said, 1yr is sooo young!! But if it happens, so be it. At least it'll be done with it.

As for Arlo, I'm sure he'll gain back... I think we shouldn't really get stuck on those growth charts. Babies get sick, they lose weight, he'll gain it back.
As for nights, I was coming here to ask you how the night weaning had gone







I cut back Romi's nursing to twice a night and it's not very easy. Nico has to put her back to sleep and she gets ANGRY. Yesterday he took a walk with her outside at 3am to get her back to sleep









I've actually given up on the nightweaning for now, because of the weight thing and it wasn't going that smoothly. So I will try again in a month. With Finn it went pretty smoothly, he was older and I think more ready kwim? I sorta see it like potty training, it's much easier and quicker if they're ready. So Arlo doesn't seem ready, even though I certainly am!! I am going to definitely try some smoothies with coconut milk and avacado...maybe that'll fill him up a bit!

In other news, we are going to pick up our pop-up trailer today! WOohoo! Luxery camping this summer







.

A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been following along but not posting...I think I'm losing my mind. We're on week 3 of Kamrin being at work 14 hours a day with no day off.
Ion and I went to the East Lansing art festival Saturday and were out alone on bus and foot for 9 hours, I'm impressed with myself!
I'm having a hard time being happy after what happened in China. I just go about my day with a cloud over me. When the Tsunami hit our church read The Big Wave by Pearl S Buck and it was comforting. I bought it to read to Ion when he's older, but I think I need to read it to myself now.







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Finally got some pictures up:

Combat boots







and finally getting some hair.

puddle fun 1

2
and 3

kiddie pool1







and 2

It's 90 degrees today, yucky.

I second (5th,6th?) how totally adorable the dress and boots are on her









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
So my old friend who's baby shower I went to back in Michigan had her baby! A boy born on May 9th and he's beautiful! I just got an email about her birth, unfortunately "emergency" c-section - why oh why does hospital birth mean c-section!!! I know, dumb question, and I still need to watch the Business of Birth movie. I'm just







:. But, her baby is healthy and she's breastfeeding and babywearing, so those are great things. However, she's already mentioned a sleep schedule, but she is working and going to school, so I'm sure that will work best for her. She will be a great and loving mama and is open to advice, so that is great, too. I'm so happy for her.









Oh, and we'll have a new addition to our family today - a new Pug! A friend of a friend can't keep it, so we will take it.









I'm learning about the hospital=cesarean thing, it's so sad. It frequently seems like the same reason, drop in baby's heart rate. Why is this happening? (not that I expect you to know) There's so much about hospital birth that I don't understand.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I went to a birthing center to avoid a c/s and ended up having one anyway...Went to the hospital in an ambulance and everything.

















That happened to a close friend in February.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
In other news, we are going to pick up our pop-up trailer today! WOohoo! Luxery camping this summer







.


----------



## aminspace (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 

I am really sad that our ddc seems to be dwindling.







I know that I don't always post a lot, but I always enjoyed coming home from work and checking in to see how everyone is doing. Do we need to move back to Life with a Babe? I just started the post here because I thought we were supposed to move. I know there is a thread that is/was floundering over there too. I miss everyone!!









Hi, I'm delurking, though I never really delurked before anyway on this particular thread. So, um, hi! *waves*

As a bit of a (very) brief intro, my dd2 was born April 20th last year - her due date *gasp*







We called her Heidi









It's been a wild year, what with one thing and another, and I've not been on mdc much at all since the birth, but thought I'd check in today, in dire need of the reassurance of friendly like-minded voices - life's good, but what with moving to a new area at the same time as having Heidi, I've not actually got round to getting out and meeting new people - I don't have a 'support group' IRL at all, and not having a terribly crunchy family I don't find I can talk to them about stuff like, (to take my current predicament as example), the fact I'm feeling totally knacked at the moment due to an upsurge in Heidi's feeding.

And I logged on here, and wow, how much better do I feel for reading your posts - that 'oh thank god it's not just us' feeling... well, relief hardly covers it









She's been walking about 5 or 6 weeks - the crazy feeding that led up to it had let up a bit recently, and... well I'm not sure how many days ago it started in earnest again, what with the sleep-interrupted-haze, but it's definitely back







:

Anyway - just wanted to say it's good to be here


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aminspace* 
Hi, I'm delurking, though I never really delurked before anyway on this particular thread. So, um, hi! *waves*

As a bit of a (very) brief intro, my dd2 was born April 20th last year - her due date *gasp*







We called her Heidi









It's been a wild year, what with one thing and another, and I've not been on mdc much at all since the birth, but thought I'd check in today, in dire need of the reassurance of friendly like-minded voices - life's good, but what with moving to a new area at the same time as having Heidi, I've not actually got round to getting out and meeting new people - I don't have a 'support group' IRL at all, and not having a terribly crunchy family I don't find I can talk to them about stuff like, (to take my current predicament as example), the fact I'm feeling totally knacked at the moment due to an upsurge in Heidi's feeding.

And I logged on here, and wow, how much better do I feel for reading your posts - that 'oh thank god it's not just us' feeling... well, relief hardly covers it









She's been walking about 5 or 6 weeks - the crazy feeding that led up to it had let up a bit recently, and... well I'm not sure how many days ago it started in earnest again, what with the sleep-interrupted-haze, but it's definitely back







:

Anyway - just wanted to say it's good to be here









Hi and welcome! Heidi and I share a birthday!









Re: Nightweaning - I think Scarlet is doing it on her own! For five nights now, she has slept 5-7 hours straight and then through 'til morning. Amazing and







I agree, Anika, they all do things when they're ready. Arlo probably wants to pack a few more pounds on first.







:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 







, mama


Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
big










Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 







That happened to a close friend in February.

Thanks for the hugs ladies...It still really bothers me. I haven't even written Micah's birth story yet because it makes me so sad...I also have a lot of guilt -- feeling that if I had just done this or done that, maybe things would have been different. I know that it isn't healthy or productive to think like that, so I just avoid the thoughts most days. Hopefully I will write the story before he graduates from high school.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I've actually given up on the nightweaning for now, because of the weight thing and it wasn't going that smoothly. So I will try again in a month. With Finn it went pretty smoothly, he was older and I think more ready kwim? I sorta see it like potty training, it's much easier and quicker if they're ready. So Arlo doesn't seem ready, even though I certainly am!! I am going to definitely try some smoothies with coconut milk and avacado...maybe that'll fill him up a bit!

In other news, we are going to pick up our pop-up trailer today! WOohoo! Luxery camping this summer







.

A

We are going camping at the beach this summer with my roommates and his two children. I am sooooo looking forward to the break from everyday life. I REAALLLY would like for Micah to be walking by then. I think it would be so cute to see him toddling along the beach and in or away from the surf.









Yesterday, we went to the Renaissance Festival just outside of Atlanta. It was so much fun! While Micah was playing in the grass (on a slight incline no less), he stood up with no support and took 4 steps!! So, I guess we are well on our way -- he still prefers to crawl though.

I also think that I am going to try the smoothie thing...and haven't been restricting night feedings. Micah still hasn't gained back to his previous weight (we still have a little more than 1/2 lb. (.25 kg







) to go!!)







to both of us, they will gain it back in their own time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aminspace* 
Hi, I'm delurking, though I never really delurked before anyway on this particular thread. So, um, hi! *waves*

As a bit of a (very) brief intro, my dd2 was born April 20th last year - her due date *gasp*







We called her Heidi









It's been a wild year, what with one thing and another, and I've not been on mdc much at all since the birth, but thought I'd check in today, in dire need of the reassurance of friendly like-minded voices - life's good, but what with moving to a new area at the same time as having Heidi, I've not actually got round to getting out and meeting new people - I don't have a 'support group' IRL at all, and not having a terribly crunchy family I don't find I can talk to them about stuff like, (to take my current predicament as example), the fact I'm feeling totally knacked at the moment due to an upsurge in Heidi's feeding.

And I logged on here, and wow, how much better do I feel for reading your posts - that 'oh thank god it's not just us' feeling... well, relief hardly covers it









She's been walking about 5 or 6 weeks - the crazy feeding that led up to it had let up a bit recently, and... well I'm not sure how many days ago it started in earnest again, what with the sleep-interrupted-haze, but it's definitely back







:

Anyway - just wanted to say it's good to be here

















Welcome!! I also do not have a lot of support IRL. It's just me and Micah other than my roommate (who is gone 98% of the month) and my parents who are tolerant of my choices but don't necessarily agree. MDC has definitely helped me to asssure myself that I am doing the right thing sometimes. And, we







pictures, so whenever you are comfy with sharing we would love to see your LO. Oh, and I love the name Heidi!! Again, welcome!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

On the c/s thing, I am wondering if during birth, babies heart rates often decel, but as we are better able to monitor the heart rate we are just seeing it more and more often? I had an induction with Ari (DD1) because I was told she had low amniotic fluid (and cried because I didn't get my waterbirth). Once there, it went from an induction to them breaking my water and putting in a monitor to labor stalling and the beginnings of the "c/s" conversation until I agreed to an epidural. The whole mess ended well, but scared me into a hb - I was trying to avoid the same thing, especially I was told I had GD.

So we bought Ari a (new-to-us) Barbie jeep powerwheels. It is pretty cool. Ari is learning to drive it and they have "seatbelts" so we put Abby in in and she LOVES it. I'd like Ari to ride her bike, but Abby gets so bored walking around on my back, leaning over to help Ari with something. Abby loves the movement of riding. We have a grassy area out behind our condo that they drive on, as well as the court we live in (with the parents monitoring both ends of it). The powerwheels is so anti-crunchy, but at the same time, Ari spends her whole time making up stories of what she and Abby are doing. I think it kind of makes up for the lack of a backyard.... Also, Abby is into riding toys and we don't have any here, although she has some at her daycare.
ETA: Abby learned to wave with her whole hand, not just the curling of her fingers!

Also, we've been looking at old pics of Abby to add to our website, and she was soooo tiny! I'll link to our website once we have more content up - it is still a work in progress (for DH with tiny bits of help from myself).


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi girls! I'm back at home from St. Louis- thankfully. I feel like I've been in the dark (of newborn and too many toddlers-ville) for awhile. It's nice to catch up.
My new nephew is doing great. He's put a pound and a half on in 2 weeks, so he was up to 5lbs 13 oz on Saturday. Still so tiny, but thriving. My sis is doing great too- even though life with a newborn and 18 mos old is busy,especially a sensitive, expressive 18 mos old. My mom is still there to help for another week.
I missed Axel so much and he's sooo cute! I just love him- but is sure was easy to forget how energetic and intesne he is! What a sweet boy though, really. I am so blessed.

Evangeline was crazy at night for the trip. Both girls got really sick, evangeline was a dripping mess, she got/is getting two molars at the same time. We slept in the same room- but she spent 1/2 the time with me- I wish I could say peacefully cosleeping. Because she was sick/teething/new place she was all over... she'd try to sleep above me, on my tummy, butt on my neck, head on my face, against the wall, on the floor, sitting up...seriously, she was nuts. She'd cry becuase she was so exhausted and couldn't sleep- and wake up sporacically in the night. She would want to nurse constantly, and then refuse to because she couldn't breath. Last night already here at home was better- I sure hope tonight is even more.

Tabrizia- I love your hair! I can't believe how much it changes your look!

Maxi-mom- soo cute pics- you know, Scarlet does still remind me a bit of Eva, I think it's the long face, the heavy cheeks and the droopy mouth- so cute!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
nak-
No measles here! I don't know whether to be happy or sad about it! On one hand it would have been nice to get it over with, but I'm glad no one is sick. We went to the doc just to touch base about it and he actually made me feel pretty good about the decision to not vax. He certainly didn't think that getting measles was going to be the end of the world.
Arlo is doing well, although he has fallen off his growth curve. Being sick back in April really took it's toll on him







. He's also a super picky eater, so I am having a hard time getting him to eat much solids. Any tips for getting some fatty food into him mamas?
He is nursing like crazy and last night he was up all.the.time. so he's at least getting that. I'm tired though...

A

I was wondering! Glad you didn't get it. I don't think it would be nice. So glad you had a sympathetic dr. I'm sorry you're worried about Arlo's weight though. Do you as a family drink milk? Smoothies are a great idea- dairy, avacados...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 

So we bought Ari a (new-to-us) Barbie jeep powerwheels. It is pretty cool. Ari is learning to drive it and they have "seatbelts" so we put Abby in in and she LOVES it. I'd like Ari to ride her bike, but Abby gets so bored walking around on my back, leaning over to help Ari with something. Abby loves the movement of riding. We have a grassy area out behind our condo that they drive on, as well as the court we live in (with the parents monitoring both ends of it). The powerwheels is so anti-crunchy, but at the same time, Ari spends her whole time making up stories of what she and Abby are doing. I think it kind of makes up for the lack of a backyard.... Also, Abby is into riding toys and we don't have any here, although she has some at her daycare.
ETA: Abby learned to wave with her whole hand, not just the curling of her fingers!


Axel has a powerwheels too--he loves it! I don't think it's uncrunchy at all- I wanted one as a kid too. He plays outside all the time (without it)and it just gives him one more reason to spend MORE time outside! and for us, charging up the battery means plugging in into our solar-power  so









Shydaisy:







s about your c-section. Although, I hope it's comforting to know that no matter what happens, even with a nearly perfect birth, there's always something you wish would have been different or something you'll do different next time. You can't blame yourself.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi gals~
Oh how could I have missed so much of May with all of you!?! I have missed you! I think writing your birth story is very cathartic! Is that the right word? I still haven't written one for Andy (3yo) but did write one for Noah. I would like to write Andy's, and I think the reason I haven't is that I REALLY trusted our OB and then when things really started with labor and then with delivery, I just felt so violated! And de-humanized. On some BLog I read recently, the author was talking about 'birth-rape' and that does ring a bell with me and certainly when I hear other's stories. I think the Business of Being Born is very timely! I haven't seen it yet either, though. Anyway gotta go to bed. ---Noah has 4 teeth, isn't walking, babbles tons, and doesn't wake up to nurse any more.

Also we are considering a move to OR in a year, after dh graduates! Any thoughts on that?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Rainy day... bleech, and it's only Tuesday. I seem to live for the weekends! DH has gotten done some of the basics of our site - please check it out:

www.nibbana.net

TIA!

We'll be finishing the "About Us" page and posting photos in the photo gallery in the next few days







Please check back!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hi girls! I'm back at home from St. Louis- thankfully. I feel like I've been in the dark (of newborn and too many toddlers-ville) for awhile. It's nice to catch up.
My new nephew is doing great. He's put a pound and a half on in 2 weeks, so he was up to 5lbs 13 oz on Saturday. Still so tiny, but thriving. My sis is doing great too- even though life with a newborn and 18 mos old is busy,especially a sensitive, expressive 18 mos old. My mom is still there to help for another week.
I missed Axel so much and he's sooo cute! I just love him- but is sure was easy to forget how energetic and intesne he is! What a sweet boy though, really. I am so blessed.

Evangeline was crazy at night for the trip. Both girls got really sick, evangeline was a dripping mess, she got/is getting two molars at the same time. We slept in the same room- but she spent 1/2 the time with me- I wish I could say peacefully cosleeping. Because she was sick/teething/new place she was all over... she'd try to sleep above me, on my tummy, butt on my neck, head on my face, against the wall, on the floor, sitting up...seriously, she was nuts. She'd cry becuase she was so exhausted and couldn't sleep- and wake up sporacically in the night. She would want to nurse constantly, and then refuse to because she couldn't breath. Last night already here at home was better- I sure hope tonight is even more.

Tabrizia- I love your hair! I can't believe how much it changes your look!

Maxi-mom- soo cute pics- you know, Scarlet does still remind me a bit of Eva, I think it's the long face, the heavy cheeks and the droopy mouth- so cute!!


You must be so glad to be home and in your own beds! Great to hear the little one is doing well. You need to post some pics of Eva.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Hi gals~
Oh how could I have missed so much of May with all of you!?! I have missed you! I think writing your birth story is very cathartic! Is that the right word? I still haven't written one for Andy (3yo) but did write one for Noah. I would like to write Andy's, and I think the reason I haven't is that I REALLY trusted our OB and then when things really started with labor and then with delivery, I just felt so violated! And de-humanized. On some BLog I read recently, the author was talking about 'birth-rape' and that does ring a bell with me and certainly when I hear other's stories. I think the Business of Being Born is very timely! I haven't seen it yet either, though. Anyway gotta go to bed. ---Noah has 4 teeth, isn't walking, babbles tons, and doesn't wake up to nurse any more.

Also we are considering a move to OR in a year, after dh graduates! Any thoughts on that?









, hopefully someday writing out the story of Andy's birth will help you release that pain. Your boys are so cute!

Where in Oregon? It's beautiful here in the Northwest. Portland is getting pretty crowded. But you have some family down in southern OR don't you? Or you could look for some land up our way in Washington.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Rainy day... bleech, and it's only Tuesday. I seem to live for the weekends! DH has gotten done some of the basics of our site - please check it out:

www.nibbana.net

TIA!

We'll be finishing the "About Us" page and posting photos in the photo gallery in the next few days







Please check back!

Looks cool! I love the Ari cooking post.







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Yoohoo!

Scarlet said daddy twice the other night, could have sworn she said doggy yesterday.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Yoohoo!

Scarlet said daddy twice the other night, could have sworn she said doggy yesterday.


Yay Scarlet. Desmond's favorite word is dog/doggie and fish at the moment.

While we were at my aunt's house we taught him fake flowers are called skunks, it is really cute watching a 13 month old point to silk flowers and saying skunk, yes we are a bit twisted here why do you ask?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I've been following along but not posting...I think I'm losing my mind. We're on week 3 of Kamrin being at work 14 hours a day with no day off.
Ion and I went to the East Lansing art festival Saturday and were out alone on bus and foot for 9 hours, I'm impressed with myself!
I'm having a hard time being happy after what happened in China. I just go about my day with a cloud over me. When the Tsunami hit our church read The Big Wave by Pearl S Buck and it was comforting. I bought it to read to Ion when he's older, but I think I need to read it to myself now.







:

hey hanno! how are you doing?? crazy work schedule...what does kamrin do??









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aminspace* 
Hi, I'm delurking, though I never really delurked before anyway on this particular thread. So, um, hi! *waves*

As a bit of a (very) brief intro, my dd2 was born April 20th last year - her due date *gasp*







We called her Heidi









It's been a wild year, what with one thing and another, and I've not been on mdc much at all since the birth, but thought I'd check in today, in dire need of the reassurance of friendly like-minded voices - life's good, but what with moving to a new area at the same time as having Heidi, I've not actually got round to getting out and meeting new people - I don't have a 'support group' IRL at all, and not having a terribly crunchy family I don't find I can talk to them about stuff like, (to take my current predicament as example), the fact I'm feeling totally knacked at the moment due to an upsurge in Heidi's feeding.

And I logged on here, and wow, how much better do I feel for reading your posts - that 'oh thank god it's not just us' feeling... well, relief hardly covers it









She's been walking about 5 or 6 weeks - the crazy feeding that led up to it had let up a bit recently, and... well I'm not sure how many days ago it started in earnest again, what with the sleep-interrupted-haze, but it's definitely back







:

Anyway - just wanted to say it's good to be here









welcome!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Hi gals~
Oh how could I have missed so much of May with all of you!?! I have missed you! I think writing your birth story is very cathartic! Is that the right word? I still haven't written one for Andy (3yo) but did write one for Noah. I would like to write Andy's, and I think the reason I haven't is that I REALLY trusted our OB and then when things really started with labor and then with delivery, I just felt so violated! And de-humanized. On some BLog I read recently, the author was talking about 'birth-rape' and that does ring a bell with me and certainly when I hear other's stories. I think the Business of Being Born is very timely! I haven't seen it yet either, though. Anyway gotta go to bed. ---Noah has 4 teeth, isn't walking, babbles tons, and doesn't wake up to nurse any more.

Also we are considering a move to OR in a year, after dh graduates! Any thoughts on that?

don't know much about oregon but i've loved what i've seen... and always dreamed of living there...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Rainy day... bleech, and it's only Tuesday. I seem to live for the weekends! DH has gotten done some of the basics of our site - please check it out:

www.nibbana.net

TIA!

We'll be finishing the "About Us" page and posting photos in the photo gallery in the next few days







Please check back!

cool website! how fun to have different pages for everyone!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Yoohoo!

Scarlet said daddy twice the other night, could have sworn she said doggy yesterday.

yea for scarlet! zenon asked for na-nas the other day







i love new words.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh and welcome home queen! did they change tytus' name??

not much going on here... i was going to plant my flowers today but can't find my seeds ANYWHERE!







: i'm afraid they got thrown out b/c i had them stored in bunch of random baggies.

zenon just loves being outside...it's hard to keep him in. if he hears the door open he runs out.







but it makes it easy to get things done outside. i've been dreading work...it always gets crazier this time of year.

hope you are all doing well.







haven't been posting much but have been thinking of you all.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hey hanno! how are you doing?? crazy work schedule...what does kamrin do??









I'm getting better. We got a bit of a cold too. Kam does shipping/receiving for an auto supplier. It's not the most ethical, but it's a job.

I just shut the dog in the other room because she was taking Ion's lunch and what does he do? Slips his crepe under the door to her!! Also my nutty kid doesn't want to wear diapers anymore--but it has nothing to do with EC. We only used a handful in the past few days because he has pretty much exclusively been going in the yard with Beka









He keeps life amusing.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm getting better. We got a bit of a cold too. Kam does shipping/receiving for an auto supplier. It's not the most ethical, but it's a job.

I just shut the dog in the other room because she was taking Ion's lunch and what does he do? Slips his crepe under the door to her!! Also my nutty kid doesn't want to wear diapers anymore--but it has nothing to do with EC. We only used a handful in the past few days because he has pretty much exclusively been going in the yard with Beka









He keeps life amusing.









that's so cute! you need to feed him something that doesn't fit so perfectly under the door.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Hanno, that's adorable about the crepe!

I've been scared off again by pages of posts, which only results in even more pages of posts unread by me... ah well!

I did want to pop in and hoot and hollar that Sophie can now really walk. She took a few steps two months back but now she's zooming around the living room (and today, the bookstore for like two hours!). She's so excited, which is the best!









I took her to playgroup after being off a couple weeks for a lovely bout of roseola, and everyone was saying suddenly she's a GIRL, not a BABY. *sniff*!

Here she looks pretty babyish because she was sick, poor thing:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3177/...c36767db9c.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3270/...f1ed0bd4e4.jpg


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh and welcome home queen! did they change tytus' name??

not much going on here... i was going to plant my flowers today but can't find my seeds ANYWHERE!







: i'm afraid they got thrown out b/c i had them stored in bunch of random baggies.

zenon just loves being outside...it's hard to keep him in. if he hears the door open he runs out.







but it makes it easy to get things done outside. i've been dreading work...it always gets crazier this time of year.

hope you are all doing well.







haven't been posting much but have been thinking of you all.

i noticed your title had changed and thought it was really cute!
yah, they changed tytus mathieu to Hudson Mathieu. He's up to 6 lbs 6 (2 lbs) oz in 2.5 weeks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm getting better. We got a bit of a cold too. Kam does shipping/receiving for an auto supplier. It's not the most ethical, but it's a job.

I just shut the dog in the other room because she was taking Ion's lunch and what does he do? Slips his crepe under the door to her!! Also my nutty kid doesn't want to wear diapers anymore--but it has nothing to do with EC. We only used a handful in the past few days because he has pretty much exclusively been going in the yard with Beka









He keeps life amusing.

lol, love that image of Ion going out in the yard. He's 'housebroke' as my fil would say







I've been thinking of you thinking of China lately- when you mentioned it I didn't even know it had happened, we heard no news when I was away in the dark of newborn-baby. I came across a story that you might like, though :http://hubpages.com/hub/Police-Woman...ing-Earthquake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 

I took her to playgroup after being off a couple weeks for a lovely bout of roseola, and everyone was saying suddenly she's a GIRL, not a BABY. *sniff*!

Here she looks pretty babyish because she was sick, poor thing:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3177/...c36767db9c.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3270/...f1ed0bd4e4.jpg

She's beautiful!! And yes, she's definately a GIRL!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
yah, they changed tytus mathieu to Hudson Mathieu. He's up to 6 lbs 6 (2 lbs) oz in 2.5 weeks!

lol, love that image of Ion going out in the yard. He's 'housebroke' as my fil would say







I've been thinking of you thinking of China lately- when you mentioned it I didn't even know it had happened, we heard no news when I was away in the dark of newborn-baby. I came across a story that you might like, though :http://hubpages.com/hub/Police-Woman...ing-Earthquake


























Hudson is a good name but I really liked how well Tytus went with Axel (in my head anyway). He's now Ion's birthweight







And I like the Franco spelling of Mathieu. Do they say it the French way or the English?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Hanno, that's adorable about the crepe!

I've been scared off again by pages of posts, which only results in even more pages of posts unread by me... ah well!

I did want to pop in and hoot and hollar that Sophie can now really walk. She took a few steps two months back but now she's zooming around the living room (and today, the bookstore for like two hours!). She's so excited, which is the best!









I took her to playgroup after being off a couple weeks for a lovely bout of roseola, and everyone was saying suddenly she's a GIRL, not a BABY. *sniff*!

Here she looks pretty babyish because she was sick, poor thing:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3177/...c36767db9c.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3270/...f1ed0bd4e4.jpg

She is breathtaking!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 























Hudson is a good name but I really liked how well Tytus went with Axel (in my head anyway). He's now Ion's birthweight







And I like the Franco spelling of Mathieu. Do they say it the French way or the English?

yes- the french way. My grandparent's/father's family are french and they've always pronounced my brother's name 'matthew' that way anyway. it's such a nice name though spelled french isn't it?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Yoohoo!

Scarlet said daddy twice the other night, could have sworn she said doggy yesterday.

How sweet!!!! Romi is saying uh-oh everytime she drops something and I swear it is the cutest sound in the UNIVERSE!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
not much going on here... i was going to plant my flowers today but can't find my seeds ANYWHERE!







: i'm afraid they got thrown out b/c i had them stored in bunch of random baggies.

zenon just loves being outside...it's hard to keep him in. if he hears the door open he runs out.







but it makes it easy to get things done outside. i've been dreading work...it always gets crazier this time of year.

Oh no!!! Hope you find them soon, now is the time for planting!
I planted seeds for the first time this year in a tiny strip in my yard... Snow peas and radishes. I kinda felt safe with those since it's my first attempt at veggies and boy was I surprised at the speed those things are growing, so here it is, my favorite smilie :







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm getting better. We got a bit of a cold too. Kam does shipping/receiving for an auto supplier. It's not the most ethical, but it's a job.

I just shut the dog in the other room because she was taking Ion's lunch and what does he do? Slips his crepe under the door to her!! Also my nutty kid doesn't want to wear diapers anymore--but it has nothing to do with EC. We only used a handful in the past few days because he has pretty much exclusively been going in the yard with Beka









He keeps life amusing.

Ion is a trip!! I can just imagine both pooping in unison in the yard. the image just makes me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
I did want to pop in and hoot and hollar that Sophie can now really walk. She took a few steps two months back but now she's zooming around the living room (and today, the bookstore for like two hours!). She's so excited, which is the best!









I took her to playgroup after being off a couple weeks for a lovely bout of roseola, and everyone was saying suddenly she's a GIRL, not a BABY. *sniff*!

Here she looks pretty babyish because she was sick, poor thing:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3177/...c36767db9c.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3270/...f1ed0bd4e4.jpg

She is absolutely beautiful!! But she looks so toddler-ish, it just blows my mind. I still see mine as a baby and everytime I see pictures like yours, I'm reminded that mine looks like that too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
yes- the french way. My grandparent's/father's family are french and they've always pronounced my brother's name 'matthew' that way anyway. it's such a nice name though spelled french isn't it?









I love hearing anglo's pronounce these french names!! Mathieu is a great name!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So Desmond has a new nickname, it is cat. This is because getting him to do anything or go where we want him too is like herding a cat, ie it doesn't really work. He is quite happy doing things his way, but hates to be directed in any way, which is fun when we are trying to let him walk through stores etc.

In other news we have a quietish weekend planned which should be nice. We're going to a local pick your own farm on Saturday (Larriland Farms) for those in the area, since they open for the season then, and we figured it would be fun to pick strawberries. We're going to my in-laws on Sunday for a Memorial Day Cookout, my brother and his girlfriend have moved down to the area now so they are coming as well, it should be nice. Monday we may actually get around to cleaning the house (like that has happened in the past 2 months, but I can hold out some small hope can't I?). Nothing much else going on around here it's been a pretty quiet week, hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Yay Scarlet. Desmond's favorite word is dog/doggie and fish at the moment.

While we were at my aunt's house we taught him fake flowers are called skunks, it is really cute watching a 13 month old point to silk flowers and saying skunk, yes we are a bit twisted here why do you ask?

Can he really say skunk?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh and welcome home queen! did they change tytus' name??

not much going on here... i was going to plant my flowers today but can't find my seeds ANYWHERE!







: i'm afraid they got thrown out b/c i had them stored in bunch of random baggies.

zenon just loves being outside...it's hard to keep him in. if he hears the door open he runs out.







but it makes it easy to get things done outside. i've been dreading work...it always gets crazier this time of year.

hope you are all doing well.







haven't been posting much but have been thinking of you all.

Time for more seeds! Scarlet runs for the door, too. Yesterday, I went outside to find her sitting in the chair on the porch.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm getting better. We got a bit of a cold too. Kam does shipping/receiving for an auto supplier. It's not the most ethical, but it's a job.

I just shut the dog in the other room because she was taking Ion's lunch and what does he do? Slips his crepe under the door to her!! Also my nutty kid doesn't want to wear diapers anymore--but it has nothing to do with EC. We only used a handful in the past few days because he has pretty much exclusively been going in the yard with Beka









He keeps life amusing.

Glad you're feeling better. Ion is a funny one! Has he ever seen someone put something under a door?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Hanno, that's adorable about the crepe!

I've been scared off again by pages of posts, which only results in even more pages of posts unread by me... ah well!

I did want to pop in and hoot and hollar that Sophie can now really walk. She took a few steps two months back but now she's zooming around the living room (and today, the bookstore for like two hours!). She's so excited, which is the best!









I took her to playgroup after being off a couple weeks for a lovely bout of roseola, and everyone was saying suddenly she's a GIRL, not a BABY. *sniff*!

Here she looks pretty babyish because she was sick, poor thing:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3177/...c36767db9c.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3270/...f1ed0bd4e4.jpg

She is so beautiful, even when she's sick.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
How sweet!!!! Romi is saying uh-oh everytime she drops something and I swear it is the cutest sound in the UNIVERSE!!!









Oh no!!! Hope you find them soon, now is the time for planting!
I planted seeds for the first time this year in a tiny strip in my yard... Snow peas and radishes. I kinda felt safe with those since it's my first attempt at veggies and boy was I surprised at the speed those things are growing, so here it is, my favorite smilie :







:

Ion is a trip!! I can just imagine both pooping in unison in the yard. the image just makes me










She is absolutely beautiful!! But she looks so toddler-ish, it just blows my mind. I still see mine as a baby and everytime I see pictures like yours, I'm reminded that mine looks like that too!

I love hearing anglo's pronounce these french names!! Mathieu is a great name!

Uh-oh, that must be darling! Good for you for planting. Time for me to get in gear - the weather has been so all over the place here, it's hard for me to get into the swing of things.

Scarlet has a cold and is finally breaking another tooth through. She was awake from 11pm - 2am last night. Max and I got up with her and played for a while. Unfortunately, she was right back up at 7 this morning. Oh well, guess I'll be having a nap later.







:yawning:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I've been following along but not posting...I think I'm losing my mind. We're on week 3 of Kamrin being at work 14 hours a day with no day off.
Ion and I went to the East Lansing art festival Saturday and were out alone on bus and foot for 9 hours, I'm impressed with myself!
I'm having a hard time being happy after what happened in China. I just go about my day with a cloud over me. When the Tsunami hit our church read The Big Wave by Pearl S Buck and it was comforting. I bought it to read to Ion when he's older, but I think I need to read it to myself now.







:























I'm glad you're starting to feel better

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aminspace* 
Hi, I'm delurking, though I never really delurked before anyway on this particular thread. So, um, hi! *waves*

As a bit of a (very) brief intro, my dd2 was born April 20th last year - her due date *gasp*







We called her Heidi









It's been a wild year, what with one thing and another, and I've not been on mdc much at all since the birth, but thought I'd check in today, in dire need of the reassurance of friendly like-minded voices - life's good, but what with moving to a new area at the same time as having Heidi, I've not actually got round to getting out and meeting new people - I don't have a 'support group' IRL at all, and not having a terribly crunchy family I don't find I can talk to them about stuff like, (to take my current predicament as example), the fact I'm feeling totally knacked at the moment due to an upsurge in Heidi's feeding.

And I logged on here, and wow, how much better do I feel for reading your posts - that 'oh thank god it's not just us' feeling... well, relief hardly covers it









She's been walking about 5 or 6 weeks - the crazy feeding that led up to it had let up a bit recently, and... well I'm not sure how many days ago it started in earnest again, what with the sleep-interrupted-haze, but it's definitely back







:

Anyway - just wanted to say it's good to be here









Welcome!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Rainy day... bleech, and it's only Tuesday. I seem to live for the weekends! DH has gotten done some of the basics of our site - please check it out:

www.nibbana.net

TIA!

We'll be finishing the "About Us" page and posting photos in the photo gallery in the next few days







Please check back!

Wow! Your website is amazing! With a forum and everything. I love it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Yoohoo!

Scarlet said daddy twice the other night, could have sworn she said doggy yesterday.

Way to go Scarlet! Arlo has been really talking up a storm lately. He has some words like "hi" "hello" "daddy", which is sooo clear, and "uh oh" and I'm pretty sure he is trying to say "thank-you" when ever he gets or gives something. It's adorable









Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Hanno, that's adorable about the crepe!

I've been scared off again by pages of posts, which only results in even more pages of posts unread by me... ah well!

I did want to pop in and hoot and hollar that Sophie can now really walk. She took a few steps two months back but now she's zooming around the living room (and today, the bookstore for like two hours!). She's so excited, which is the best!









I took her to playgroup after being off a couple weeks for a lovely bout of roseola, and everyone was saying suddenly she's a GIRL, not a BABY. *sniff*!

Here she looks pretty babyish because she was sick, poor thing:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3177/...c36767db9c.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3270/...f1ed0bd4e4.jpg

She is so beautiful...and how exciting she is walking!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
How sweet!!!! Romi is saying uh-oh everytime she drops something and I swear it is the cutest sound in the UNIVERSE!!!










Arlo does the exact same thing. It _*is*_ the cutest sound in the universe!









Now for the big news.............................................. ..............................








:*Arlo is WALKING!!!!!*







:

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend! I have to get back to packing as we're leaving as soon as dp gets home to go camping (even though the boys are getting colds







)

A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Can he really say skunk?!


It sounds more like Kunk, he doesn't have the s sound yet, but it is recognizable that he means skunk.


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Finn's mama, CONGRATULATIONS!!! He is walking, yay!









This is the first time in ages for me to post and only cuz both girls are asleep at the same time







That only happens once every three months!

Romea has now increased her sign language skills to about 25 signs, she is amazing. As far as recognizable words she says mama, dada, and uh-oh. It's so much fun and I love every second of her little expressions. She is running now too! She gets some good speed going sometimes and so does my heart rate









Life has been crazy here, the economy is affecting us dramatically and we have about one month worth of money left. And then what? I'm trying to save on many levels, but it's tough. I make my own formula with raw milk for Romea and I don't want to switch to regular milk, but I might have to.
On the bright side, we're scheduled to fly to Kauai for two weeks, since we can reuse the tickets from last year when Sophia's ear drum ruptured and we had to cancel our trip. Also, we get to stay for free








But we can't afford a car rental right now, so we'll be kinda stuck at the end of the road where this house is. Maybe things will be better and we can rent a car after all...

Also, Romea's birth story was supposed to be published in the online Mothering magazine this month and somehow they dropped the article as the online editor had left the magazine. So, now I resent it to the new editor and we'll probably be looking at a new contract. I was a bit disappointed, especially since they didn't update me on any happenings.









Hmm, what else?
Oh, yes, here is a link to an important news piece about toxic fire retardants on CBS. Russell, who is featured in this segment, is a friend of mine and our kids go to the same (green) preschool (the one I helped start).
Please watch this, as it affects all of us and our kids!

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/...n4109418.shtml


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow! Where to start? I wasn't that many pages behind, but all of you have so much to say! So many good things are happening!

Nani: have fun in HI! I'm curious what your girls think of the plan ride and seeing the water.

Congrats to Arlo for walking! The upright world brings so many more possibilities!

Hanno: It's hard to look at those pictures from China. One to just look at block after block of rubble and realize that those were buildings. Then I think of all the schools that collapsed and I tear up. They were at school! They should have been safe! I just listened to "The Good Earth" by Buck. It really was appropriate for where I live because this is such an agricultural community. I know farmers just like the father. Now I will have to search out the book you just mentioned.

I have a due date: Christmas Eve. I always swore I would never have a Christmas baby. I still won't because I will be 7-10 days late. I'm at 9 weeks 3 days today. The little bean was moving around. So cute!

So please forgive me for getting all of my Christmas shopping done and wrapped by Dec 1. I will want to be done.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Yay on Arlo walking!

Nani: I hope you have fun in Hawaii, I still remember my trip there with my Grandparents when I was 7.

mclisa: Christmas Eve baby, could be fun, other then the whole Christmas and birthday thing, which I've heard sucks. As for getting gifts ready early, am I going to have tomatoes thrown at me if I admit I am almost always finished with buying Hanukkah and Christmas presents before Thanksgiving?

As for us we had a lot of fun picking strawberries today. I have a bunch of pictures up at my blog. Desmond loved picking strawberries off the bushes and eating them. He didn't help us much with gathering them, but he did quite well with gathering them for his tummy.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
mclisa: Christmas Eve baby, could be fun, other then the whole Christmas and birthday thing, which I've heard sucks.

My birthday is Dec 30, and I've always loved my birthday! I often get big "combo" presents, and when you don't know any different, it doesn't bother you to have both so close.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
As for getting gifts ready early, am I going to have tomatoes thrown at me if I admit I am almost always finished with buying Hanukkah and Christmas presents before Thanksgiving?

yes









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
As for us we had a lot of fun picking strawberries today. I have a bunch of pictures up at my blog. Desmond loved picking strawberries off the bushes and eating them. He didn't help us much with gathering them, but he did quite well with gathering them for his tummy.

I LOVE the picture of Desmond with part of a strawberry on his head, in the "Some More Strawberry Pictures" post. I showed it to DH, and now he wants to go!

I blogged too. Today we went to a Sustainable Living Fair in Carroll County (~1 hour NW of Baltimore). I also had Ari blog about her Barbie Jeep, with pictures! Please check them out


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Kelsi: that gives me hope that a Christmas baby will be OK

and MMMMMMMmmmmmm strawberries!!!!

There is a place nearby that does that, but now to figure out when to go!

On Friday morning DH's aunt called and said they would be stopping by at 2pm. Now yesterday his cousin emailed us and said that her sister is here (she lives in Bermuda) and they want to meet at the zoo or the butterfly house today. So a bit more notice, but no definite time.

I'm feeling better today. I got a 3 hour nap in yesterday and only got up once during the night for Claire! I can actually keep my eyes open this morning!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Kelsi: that gives me hope that a Christmas baby will be OK

I forgot to add that my sis is the 24th and she's never felt it was an issue either. Now that she has Kkids, we do Christmas with her family and her birthday on the 24th (usually) so that her family can be at home on Christmas morning.

Abby and Ari spent the night with Mom, so I got my first full night's rest in a long time. I woke up too early to pump, though! They will spend the night tonight too. While she is at Mom's, Abby will drink organic whole milk, which she drinks at daycare since I only pump half the milk she needs/wants during the day


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

This thread has been slow - or maybe I'm the only one that didn't have plans for the weekend!

Abby just "blogged" about walking, with pictures!

http://www.nibbana.net/


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Happy May day or whatever it was for you guys down there! I know it was a long weekend, becuase we had ours last week.

All I have to share are some photos of Evangeline. It's been awhile!

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/April019.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...issouri049.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...issouri088.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/April106.jpg
Me and my girl
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...March08132.jpg
Recognize that kerchief, Tabrizia?
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...tle/May023.jpg
Some Axel too, and Eva
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...issouri162.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/April137.jpg
This is the best- the rare moments of sibling love
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/april315.jpg
Me with my new nephew
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...issouri148.jpg


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

I have missed most of the month of may!!! yikes!! Caroline will be 13 months old tomorrow!!! i can't believe it! i wanted to say hi to everyone maybe i can keep up with next months thread! i don't even have time to read most of this!!!
i hope everyone is well! here is caroline she has been MAKING us put her hair in this pony tail lol! she will leave it in for hours!! its so cute! Dave calls her paint brush! http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album87/IMG_2026 and i got my hair cut and colored! yikes!! i took off a good foot of hair! its a little shorter then i wanted it but its nice! and the color i love tho i swore i'd never color it lol it was a spur of the moment decision! lol its just got some nice carmel/and redish high lights to cover the gray







http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album87/IMG_1855


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Happy May day or whatever it was for you guys down there! I know it was a long weekend, becuase we had ours last week.

All I have to share are some photos of Evangeline. It's been awhile!

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/April019.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...issouri049.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...issouri088.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/April106.jpg
Me and my girl
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...March08132.jpg
Recognize that kerchief, Tabrizia?
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...tle/May023.jpg
Some Axel too, and Eva
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...issouri162.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/April137.jpg
This is the best- the rare moments of sibling love
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/april315.jpg
Me with my new nephew
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...issouri148.jpg

love the pictures! especially the kerchief one (i love rainbows







) and that wonderful sibling love. i don't think i could capture something like that on film without it being blurry.







lovely shot of mama&dd too!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
This thread has been slow - or maybe I'm the only one that didn't have plans for the weekend!

Abby just "blogged" about walking, with pictures!

http://www.nibbana.net/

it has been slow...but i've been lurking... not much to post, i guess. (and i'm addicted to scrabble on facebook


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I've been lurking too... Not much going on here, we had a fabulous weekend with the lovely weather. Played in the yard, nothing fancy, but had fun. I love spending time outside with the kids, they are 2 fabulous little beings









Ultimate: your haircut is fabulous, I'm so jealous of your curls!!

Queen: Eva is looking more and more like Axel, she's gorgeous!! I love the picture of you and her, you both look so stunning...

Kris: I've been on Facebook too much lately, even if I only have 10 friends


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Doudat- what's that about fabulous???







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Doudat- what's that about fabulous???







:

I was so confused about your post until I reread mine
















6:15 am here.
Getting ready to go to work after a BAD night with romi. She woke up a gazillion times and was not in the best of moods







:
She's wearing a G-diaper for the first time, we'll see how that goes!! I wanna see if they are really compostable














: I just bought a starter kit on special to try them out... Maybe daycare could be convinced to use those? If not, I found corn based disposable selling in Canada. I'll buy those when I'm out of 7th Gen.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I was so confused about your post until I reread mine
















6:15 am here.
Getting ready to go to work after a BAD night with romi. She woke up a gazillion times and was not in the best of moods







:
She's wearing a G-diaper for the first time, we'll see how that goes!! I wanna see if they are really compostable














: I just bought a starter kit on special to try them out... Maybe daycare could be convinced to use those? If not, I found corn based disposable selling in Canada. I'll buy those when I'm out of 7th Gen.

the nature boy and girl?? we used those with kaylo and tried to compost them...they didn't completely compost.














let us know about g dipes, i've been curious how they work.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

just noticed you had a link to them.







did i mention i've been EXHAUSTED lately??







(so much so that i fell asleep on the couch while kaylo, zenon and the little girl i watch were playing--and i NEVER can take naps!?) and no, i'm not pg.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh and queen--is it easy to put LOs in the mei tai on your back?? i have an old ergo but zenon doesn't fit well in it (b/c he's a chunk







) and i'm thinking that the mei tai may be a better option.

also, mei tai users-- what's a good deal on a used one?
thanks!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Morn all, Desmond woke up early today at 8am, of course he is now asleep on my lap nursing, sigh, but maybe next time he wakes he'll be less grumpy.

Yesterday was a play with water day, he got a water table from his grandparents for his birthday and DH and I got around to putting it together, we are not impressed, oh well, hopefully he'll enjoy it some. He did enjoy splashing it some at least.

As for a use Mei Tai, not sure how much is reasonable for them, but I'd keep an eye on the FSOT board on The Babywearer, my guess is you can get one for fairly inexpensively. I also have the hyena cart link somewhere to someone who makes them and sells them for around $30.

Queen I love the picture with the playsilk as a bandanna it is so cute.

Nothing much else going on here, though Desmond has decided he loves olives and would eat them for every meal if given the choice. Which is kind of "fun" for me since olives are one of the few foods I can't stand, even the smell of them makes me shutter, so it is so much fun giving him some at lunch time etc.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh and queen--is it easy to put LOs in the mei tai on your back?? i have an old ergo but zenon doesn't fit well in it (b/c he's a chunk







) and i'm thinking that the mei tai may be a better option.

also, mei tai users-- what's a good deal on a used one?
thanks!

It all depends on the brand... Mei Tai's can be really cheaply made and to be comfortable they need to be really well structured IMO. You can get a used Babyhawk or a Kozy from 50-90$ (depending on the condition) and I'd try to stick to known brands that have been well reviewed.

It is easy to put them on your back once you get used to it... As easy as with the Ergo.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







just noticed you had a link to them.







did i mention i've been EXHAUSTED lately??







(so much so that i fell asleep on the couch while kaylo, zenon and the little girl i watch were playing--and i NEVER can take naps!?) and no, i'm not pg.


















I meant composting the gdiapers, not the Nature Baby ones


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
It all depends on the brand... Mei Tai's can be really cheaply made and to be comfortable they need to be really well structured IMO. You can get a used Babyhawk or a Kozy from 50-90$ (depending on the condition) and I'd try to stick to known brands that have been well reviewed.

It is easy to put them on your back once you get used to it... As easy as with the Ergo.









I agree completely- I got a babyhawk becuase I heard they were the most comfortable, and I didn't want to waste money trying things. I love it, and it's really easy to get her back there, but it took a bit of practice.

Poor Eva had so many bites. She looks like she has bad acne








I got asked to consider becoming a LLL leader today.







!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh and Evangeline has taken to the annoying habit of nursing from boredom. She sees me sitting down and toddlers over to demand 'na! na!'. She pops on and off, constantly. She's so insistant, sometimes I"m nursing every hour- and it's getting ridiculous! I have no intention of weaning her- but Axel was 'self-weaning' at this age, so past 14 months is all new to me! However, I was quite sure that most toddlers who nurse only nursea few times a day...







: I have to look busy more often I guess







I must seem like a portable pop can with a straw to her...oh, there's mom, better have a sip of that gingerale again...


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh and Evangeline has taken to the annoying habit of nursing from boredom. She sees me sitting down and toddlers over to demand 'na! na!'. She pops on and off, constantly. She's so insistant, sometimes I"m nursing every hour- and it's getting ridiculous! I have no intention of weaning her- but Axel was 'self-weaning' at this age, so past 14 months is all new to me! However, I was quite sure that most toddlers who nurse only nursea few times a day...







: I have to look busy more often I guess







I must seem like a portable pop can with a straw to her...oh, there's mom, better have a sip of that gingerale again...


Desmond does this, and it is really annoying, he seems to think, oh Mom is here I can nurse rather then drinking my water. While I don't have a problem with nursing, I really thought that after 12 months or so nursing cut down some to 3 to 5 times a day, I am happy on days when we nurse less then 8 times and 10 times a day seems normal most days. I will stop nursing if he pops off more then 6 times or so in a short period though, since he isn't really nursing at that point in time, he is just playing.

I have stopped offering to nurse other then naptime, bedtime, and in the morning (he nurses 3 times before we get up in the morning), just because I really do want him to cut down a little. I never refuse when he comes and asks to nurse though.

I really think it is boredom here too, because when Daddy is home he nurses a lot less, and when we go out to do something all day, he never asks to nurse. Fortunately with the weather getting nicer now, we can go out more during the day to take walks and such so maybe that will cut down on the constant nursing some.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I got asked to consider becoming a LLL leader today.







!

That's great! Are you going to do it??


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
It all depends on the brand... Mei Tai's can be really cheaply made and to be comfortable they need to be really well structured IMO. You can get a used Babyhawk or a Kozy from 50-90$ (depending on the condition) and I'd try to stick to known brands that have been well reviewed.

It is easy to put them on your back once you get used to it... As easy as with the Ergo.

















i have a hard time putting him on my back in an ergo...but i think it may be b/c he doesn't fit well in it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 








I meant composting the gdiapers, not the Nature Baby ones









yea, i thought so...but we knew people who composted nature baby b/c they are corn based.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I agree completely- I got a babyhawk becuase I heard they were the most comfortable, and I didn't want to waste money trying things. I love it, and it's really easy to get her back there, but it took a bit of practice.

Poor Eva had so many bites. She looks like she has bad acne








I got asked to consider becoming a LLL leader today.







!

congrats!!! that's awesome!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh and Evangeline has taken to the annoying habit of nursing from boredom. She sees me sitting down and toddlers over to demand 'na! na!'. She pops on and off, constantly. She's so insistant, sometimes I"m nursing every hour- and it's getting ridiculous! I have no intention of weaning her- but Axel was 'self-weaning' at this age, so past 14 months is all new to me! However, I was quite sure that most toddlers who nurse only nursea few times a day...







: I have to look busy more often I guess







I must seem like a portable pop can with a straw to her...oh, there's mom, better have a sip of that gingerale again...

funny she calls it na-nas too. zenon has been similar...although he pops on and off each one (like switch, switch, switch...) which he can do b/c i have such...um...big stretchy boobas. anyway--i'd just try and wean her from some of them. kaylo was like that and i had to just start saying no. (so easy-right??







)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Desmond does this, and it is really annoying, he seems to think, oh Mom is here I can nurse rather then drinking my water. While I don't have a problem with nursing, I really thought that after 12 months or so nursing cut down some to 3 to 5 times a day, I am happy on days when we nurse less then 8 times and 10 times a day seems normal most days. I will stop nursing if he pops off more then 6 times or so in a short period though, since he isn't really nursing at that point in time, he is just playing.

I have stopped offering to nurse other then naptime, bedtime, and in the morning (he nurses 3 times before we get up in the morning), just because I really do want him to cut down a little. I never refuse when he comes and asks to nurse though.

I really think it is boredom here too, because when Daddy is home he nurses a lot less, and when we go out to do something all day, he never asks to nurse. Fortunately with the weather getting nicer now, we can go out more during the day to take walks and such so maybe that will cut down on the constant nursing some.

i agree with the boredom too... i think zenon is like that.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 

funny she calls it na-nas too. zenon has been similar...although he pops on and off each one (like switch, switch, switch...) which he can do b/c i have such...um...big stretchy boobas. anyway--i'd just try and wean her from some of them. kaylo was like that and i had to just start saying no. (so easy-right??







)

lol, sounds like Eva- back and forth...except mine are small so I have to switch her! My arms are strong!

I agree with Tabrizia too- when I'm not around she goes a lot longer between. I like your idea, Kris- just say no!







or get up and run!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Y'all!

The kids are finally asleep! Max fell at the park today and hurt his wrist (two weeks after he smashed his knee in one of those bouncy tent things and couldn't walk for three days), poor guy just said "owwee, owwee and more owwee" until he fell asleep.









Scarlet just nurses and twists all around until he just pulls off and conks out, no matter what position and she is out - it's funny. Although the twisting around I could do without.







She smashed her lip a few days ago and the day before had bonked into the handle of the trike and had a slight shiner from that. Life in the fast lane of toddlerhood I guess, sheesh!

Anyway, during that time she nursed more at night and is now back to sleeping through. I'm trying to slow down her daytime nursing, too, but lately, it's just been easier to maintain. I need to get in the food groove during the day. Also, she's cutting a molar. It's been crazy.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

dh is up, bbl.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
dh is up, bbl.









so cutting back on ciggies is helping


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so cutting back on ciggies is helping









Yeehaw!









However, poor little Max was in such pain last night, I had to attend to him. Ed and I will hope for an early-to-bed night.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

:
We've been back from our mini-vacation since Tuesday night and I've been dragging my butt getting back to real life. It was wonderful!
(see sig for pics)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 







:
We've been back from our mini-vacation since Tuesday night and I've been dragging my butt getting back to real life. It was wonderful!
(see sig for pics)

good for you! that's great that you three got a mini-break! especially after how much kamrin has been working... looks like a nice relaxing spot! was it in holland?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
good for you! that's great that you three got a mini-break! especially after how much kamrin has been working... looks like a nice relaxing spot! was it in holland?

It's in Lake City near Cadillac. It's so awesome there and we might be able to go back often. The cabin belongs to my BIL's family so he has lots of great memories there and now he gets to take his daughter


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm lurking here. I don't consider Ronan a toddler because he's not walking.









Anyhow, we're in Philly/NJ for the week. It's been nice--great weather, though a bit too hot here and there.

We went to the zoo yesterday. Ronan loved it when he wasn't sleeping or nursing. He talked about the dogs and the ducks. He really liked the large, grey dogs with wrinkled skin and long noses.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

ive been lurking her off and on because i have an april 2007 baby. DD has been walking since she was 10 months and climbs everything in sight. my little monkey girl. she nurses all the time too.
do anybody elses babies not like to eat on a regular basis? mine wont eat anything all day until dinner and then just a handful of stuff. i offer her stuff all day. just wondering..


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionessMom* 
ive been lurking her off and on because i have an april 2007 baby. DD has been walking since she was 10 months and climbs everything in sight. my little monkey girl. she nurses all the time too.
do anybody elses babies not like to eat on a regular basis? mine wont eat anything all day until dinner and then just a handful of stuff. i offer her stuff all day. just wondering..











Abby is a muncher all day, but I know some babies here like mostly bm...


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionessMom* 
ive been lurking her off and on because i have an april 2007 baby. DD has been walking since she was 10 months and climbs everything in sight. my little monkey girl. she nurses all the time too.
do anybody elses babies not like to eat on a regular basis? mine wont eat anything all day until dinner and then just a handful of stuff. i offer her stuff all day. just wondering..

Welcome! I have a non eater here too. Unless it's chocolate cake or ice cream!







I feel like I've tried everything and he's just not into it. he needs to put on some weight too, so it's very frustrating.
Arlo is being so funny these days! I wish I could post pics, but I'm having some issues uploading to the computer. His new thing, besides walking, is showing off his belly button and then looking for mine. He absolutely squeals with delight!
i can't believe i'm about to admit this here, but I'm sick and tired of nursing. Yesterday was another bout of plugged ducts. I've been having real issues with it this time and it's so painful. I am so ready to be done, even though I know Arlo still needs it (and I will continue), I'm just not into it. I never really felt like this with Finn until I got pregnant.

A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
i can't believe i'm about to admit this here, but I'm sick and tired of nursing. Yesterday was another bout of plugged ducts. I've been having real issues with it this time and it's so painful. I am so ready to be done, even though I know Arlo still needs it (and I will continue), I'm just not into it. I never really felt like this with Finn until I got pregnant.

A











Is Finn still nursing sometimes? Can you communicate with him better than Arlo on how to nurse effectively enough to unplug them?

(couldn't think of a good way to word it)


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 









Is Finn still nursing sometimes? Can you communicate with him better than Arlo on how to nurse effectively enough to unplug them?

(couldn't think of a good way to word it)

*sigh* finn is for the most part weaned. the last time i had aplugged duct, i let him try to nurse it out and it just started the whole ugly weaning process with him again. You see, he does not accept any limits, so it's all or nothing with him and I can't do "all". So, I would love to let him nurse occasionally and I considered asking him to help me out, but it's really not fair to him. It's been a real rocky road for the two of us. I think I'm afraid of that happening with Arlo as well.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
*sigh* finn is for the most part weaned. the last time i had aplugged duct, i let him try to nurse it out and it just started the whole ugly weaning process with him again. You see, he does not accept any limits, so it's all or nothing with him and I can't do "all". So, I would love to let him nurse occasionally and I considered asking him to help me out, but it's really not fair to him. It's been a real rocky road for the two of us. I think I'm afraid of that happening with Arlo as well.

That makes complete sense.
I'm sorry you're having a rough time.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 







:
We've been back from our mini-vacation since Tuesday night and I've been dragging my butt getting back to real life. It was wonderful!
(see sig for pics)

The pictures are wonderful!! I love the one of Ion in the life vest








It looks lovely there, so peaceful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Arlo is being so funny these days! I wish I could post pics, but I'm having some issues uploading to the computer. His new thing, besides walking, is showing off his belly button and then looking for mine. He absolutely squeals with delight!
i can't believe i'm about to admit this here, but I'm sick and tired of nursing. Yesterday was another bout of plugged ducts. I've been having real issues with it this time and it's so painful. I am so ready to be done, even though I know Arlo still needs it (and I will continue), I'm just not into it. I never really felt like this with Finn until I got pregnant.


For the nursing, all I can offer you is








Romi doesn't nurse all that much... I limit her at night to twice in one night, and she nurses twice during the day. I'm happy with that. I still am pumping at work, but I think my days are numbered as it's getting harder and harder for me to get a letdown. Today I wasn't able to, so I only pumped 1oz









Romi is super fussy these days too. If I'm being honest, I'd say it's been about a month now. And it's mostly at night. What I wouldn't give for a full night's sleep...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionessMom* 
ive been lurking her off and on because i have an april 2007 baby. DD has been walking since she was 10 months and climbs everything in sight. my little monkey girl. she nurses all the time too.
do anybody elses babies not like to eat on a regular basis? mine wont eat anything all day until dinner and then just a handful of stuff. i offer her stuff all day. just wondering..

welcome!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Welcome! I have a non eater here too. Unless it's chocolate cake or ice cream!







I feel like I've tried everything and he's just not into it. he needs to put on some weight too, so it's very frustrating.
Arlo is being so funny these days! I wish I could post pics, but I'm having some issues uploading to the computer. His new thing, besides walking, is showing off his belly button and then looking for mine. He absolutely squeals with delight!
i can't believe i'm about to admit this here, but I'm sick and tired of nursing. Yesterday was another bout of plugged ducts. I've been having real issues with it this time and it's so painful. I am so ready to be done, even though I know Arlo still needs it (and I will continue), I'm just not into it. I never really felt like this with Finn until I got pregnant.

A









sorry to hear that you are feeling this way! maybe it will get better. i was very burnt out with kaylo b/c he nursed so much...but it did get better as he ate more food... (eventually







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
*sigh* finn is for the most part weaned. the last time i had aplugged duct, i let him try to nurse it out and it just started the whole ugly weaning process with him again. You see, he does not accept any limits, so it's all or nothing with him and I can't do "all". So, I would love to let him nurse occasionally and I considered asking him to help me out, but it's really not fair to him. It's been a real rocky road for the two of us. I think I'm afraid of that happening with Arlo as well.









s again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
The pictures are wonderful!! I love the one of Ion in the life vest








It looks lovely there, so peaceful.

For the nursing, all I can offer you is








Romi doesn't nurse all that much... I limit her at night to twice in one night, and she nurses twice during the day. I'm happy with that. I still am pumping at work, but I think my days are numbered as it's getting harder and harder for me to get a letdown. Today I wasn't able to, so I only pumped 1oz









Romi is super fussy these days too. If I'm being honest, I'd say it's been about a month now. And it's mostly at night. What I wouldn't give for a full night's sleep...

i'm having the same issue with pumping. i assume he's getting a lot of milk when he nurses but i can't pump at all and i rarely feel letdown anymore. he drinks cow's milk when i'm at work now.







: sleep vibes~


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Yesterday I felt aweful, today better.

S was up during the night. I'm not sure if it was teeth or ears. I have a cold so Dh was up with her. I talked to him this morning and said she was doing fine. I'm thinking teeth. It's been almost a month since her last ear infection so I really don't want it to be that.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Queen - Meant to tell you how great your pictures are! I'm convinced I need a new digital camera - mine kinda sucks.







I think Eva and Scarlet look similar, too.









finn'smama - I get tired of nursing sometimes, too. I know I'll go til two, but, I wouldn't mind at all if she weaned earlier. The on/off acrobatics that she does make me a little crazy sometimes.

mclisa - are you posting in your new ddc already? Don't forget us!

jocelyndale - keep posting here, even if Ronan isn't walking, you're still one of us!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

just poppin in to say..heeeelllpppp meeee. another wonderful night with dh.







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

or do i mean _h_???


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
or do i mean _h_???


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
or do i mean _h_???









s mama! sorry, it made me chuckle a bit, my 'dh' is just being a 'a'nnoying_h_ tonight too. I was actually just thinking about you guys yesterday, wondering if there have been any improvments in your relationship or how you were doing, since you haven't mentioned it in awhile.

We're bickering- he gets to relax but I don't. Why is it the computer isn't seen the same as the tv? It's so annoying that he has different rules for him than me.

I wonder if all this nursing stuff we've been talking about is something to do with age or time or something- so many of us are annoyed or tired or low supply or something...I agree with Maximom- I aim to go for a lot longer, but if she self-weaned I wouldn't be upset. (maybe right now I would be- because I know that my annoyance is only temporary and I'd prefer to go longer)

My poor kids are covered in bites. The blackflies aren't as bad now as they were last week, but mosquitos stick around all summer.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
or do i mean _h_???

oh dear


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Here are my kids right now.
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...tle/May031.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/May032-1.jpg

They fell asleep after eating ice cream with daddy, and watching tv.

I think I should go to bed!


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Here are my kids right now.
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...tle/May031.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/May032-1.jpg

They fell asleep after eating ice cream with daddy, and watching tv.

I think I should go to bed!

i think the ice cream mustache is adorable!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Here are my kids right now.
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...tle/May031.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/May032-1.jpg

They fell asleep after eating ice cream with daddy, and watching tv.

I think I should go to bed!


So cute! I love how they are sprawled out all over the bed.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
just poppin in to say..heeeelllpppp meeee. another wonderful night with dh.







:

Oh Kris, what can we do? Do you guys scream and fight, or just get irked with him and he has no idea why?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

hanno - your weekend get away looked great! Michigan has some beautiful spots.

Although I can't say I miss the blackflies and misquitos, tons in MI, too, Queen. Yucky.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
hanno - your weekend get away looked great! Michigan has some beautiful spots.

Although I can't say I miss the blackflies and misquitos, tons in MI, too, Queen. Yucky.

Indeed, my poor babe's head got it BAD. One bite bled for an hour!

One exciting thing about all the nakey/outdoor time was that we went 30 hours with a dry diaper! The whole trip we used maybe 5. He actually took off his diaper and led us to the door







It's not been as good since we've been home, but I'm very close to my once a week laundry dream.
I'm sadly just not an ECer, but 'housebreaking' is suiting me just fine. Hopefully by the time it's cold again, he'll start liking the potty.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Here are my kids right now.
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...tle/May031.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/May032-1.jpg

They fell asleep after eating ice cream with daddy, and watching tv.

I think I should go to bed!

aww!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

You're up late, hanno!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
You're up late, hanno!

can't sleep, but my brain is goo

how are ya?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

wishing you sweet dreams soon. off to bed for me


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
just poppin in to say..heeeelllpppp meeee. another wonderful night with dh.







:











I had a little of the same yesterday...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Here are my kids right now.
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...tle/May031.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...e/May032-1.jpg

They fell asleep after eating ice cream with daddy, and watching tv.

I think I should go to bed!


cute picture!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Oh Kris, what can we do? Do you guys scream and fight, or just get irked with him and he has no idea why?

thanks mamas!
he irks me and i yell...he doesn't usually yell. he just pushes my buttons...







: all.the.time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Indeed, my poor babe's head got it BAD. One bite bled for an hour!

One exciting thing about all the nakey/outdoor time was that we went 30 hours with a dry diaper! The whole trip we used maybe 5. He actually took off his diaper and led us to the door







It's not been as good since we've been home, but I'm very close to my once a week laundry dream.
I'm sadly just not an ECer, but 'housebreaking' is suiting me just fine. Hopefully by the time it's cold again, he'll start liking the potty.

that's so cute...he led you to the door???









is this near any of you maryland mamas???


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

We're bickering- he gets to relax but I don't. Why is it the computer isn't seen the same as the tv? It's so annoying that he has different rules for him than me.

My poor kids are covered in bites. The blackflies aren't as bad now as they were last week, but mosquitos stick around all summer.

that's so annoying. i like the ah idea.







the computer IS your tv time.









man, we had worse blackflies than i've ever seen here before...and they love my kids ears. the bites bleed so bad on babies that his little ears looked like bloody messes.








he's had a fever for a couple days and has been so grumpy. teeth, i hope. he's cutting three. (8, 9, 10).


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
is this near any of you maryland mamas???

I went!

I got lots of clothes for Abby and a diaper. Ari picked out a few toys. I got two nursing bras!

I love yard sales.







:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I went!

I got lots of clothes for Abby and a diaper. Ari picked out a few toys. I got two nursing bras!

I love yard sales.







:

For some reason I thought it was tomorrow, so we were doing our normal planned Saturday stuff before I realized and we never went. Which isn't a bad thing since I really don't need to be spending money, especially after I won this.

It was a nice day here today, tomorrow we are going to see the Fish (Baltimore Aquarium) with my brother, we invited him and his girlfriend along, but she is out of town, so it will just be the 4 of us.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
For some reason I thought it was tomorrow, so we were doing our normal planned Saturday stuff before I realized and we never went. Which isn't a bad thing since I really don't need to be spending money, especially after I won this.

It was a nice day here today, tomorrow we are going to see the Fish (Baltimore Aquarium) with my brother, we invited him and his girlfriend along, but she is out of town, so it will just be the 4 of us.

It was fun, but as Abby gets older it gets harder to find clothes for her. There were TONS of baby clothes, but less toddler clothes. My girls had fun!

The aquarium sounds fun! We have yet to go - it is sooo expensive! I haven't been since I was a (older) kid


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
It was fun, but as Abby gets older it gets harder to find clothes for her. There were TONS of baby clothes, but less toddler clothes. My girls had fun!

The aquarium sounds fun! We have yet to go - it is sooo expensive! I haven't been since I was a (older) kid









We have a yearly membership, which is fairly inexpensive considering ticket costs actually, especially since we don't need the family one yet only the couple's one. We figured out that 3rd visit on was free once we bought the membership and we have used it more then that so far this year, which means we'll renew when it comes up in August most likely.

Especially with Desmond really loving to watch "dish" now.

Fish rank above spoons which rank above dogs, at leas they did this afternoon at IKEA.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I looked at the prices - they aren't too bad for a membership! I'll have to talk to DH - he is less of an aquarium enthusiast then the rest of us


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

So, I don't know if I mentioned to you guys that I'd found someone to watch the kids a couple of days a week and they love going there. Finn especially, she has a ds who is the same age. Anyway yesterday, I realized that she's an MDC mama! Isn't that funny! No wonder it's been going so well!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
So, I don't know if I mentioned to you guys that I'd found someone to watch the kids a couple of days a week and they love going there. Finn especially, she has a ds who is the same age. Anyway yesterday, I realized that she's an MDC mama! Isn't that funny! No wonder it's been going so well!









That is awesome! what a great find


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
So, I don't know if I mentioned to you guys that I'd found someone to watch the kids a couple of days a week and they love going there. Finn especially, she has a ds who is the same age. Anyway yesterday, I realized that she's an MDC mama! Isn't that funny! No wonder it's been going so well!









Lucky!! That must be so nice for you to have a break.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Ok, so at the yard sale yesterday, I got a lot of diaper-friendly clothes for Abby, and today I got lots of clothes and shoes for Ari from freecycle. I love not needing to go shopping!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I started the June thread!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...8#post11367008


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

happy june everyone! i can't believe it's june!









that's great, finnsmama, that you found a good mama to watch your boys. i _still_ have find a sitter on my to do list (from 4 years ago).


----------

